# Hope Kurbel



## Deleted 15311 (19. Dezember 2014)

MoinMoin

Weiß hier zufällig jemand wann endlich die Kurbeln aufn Markt kommen bzw.wie der Stand der Dinge diesbezüglich ist?
Die solllten ja eigentlich im November soweit gewesen sein.....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Runterfahrer (19. Dezember 2014)

Im Januar sollen die ersten ausgeliefert werden. Vorbestellen wäre ratsam. Die Fatsno Naben waren ja auch sehr schnell ausverkauft und müßen erst wieder produziert werden.
Preise erfahre ich wohl so um KW1 oder 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (19. Dezember 2014)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Im Januar sollen die ersten ausgeliefert werden. Vorbestellen wäre ratsam. Die Fatsno Naben waren ja auch sehr schnell ausverkauft und müßen erst wieder produziert werden.
> Preise erfahre ich wohl so um KW1 oder 2.



Moin

Danke für die Info.
Wo kann ich die denn vorbestellen?
Hab noch keinen Händler gefunden der die gelistet hat.....hast du da einen Tip für mich bzw.bist du evtl.Händler und gibt es bei dir die Möglichkeit vorzubestellen?

Danke & Grüße

Nils


----------



## Runterfahrer (20. Dezember 2014)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Danke für die Info.
> Wo kann ich die denn vorbestellen?
> ...



Ja, bei mir. Wird sie aber vorerst wohl nur in schwarz geben.
Bitte melde dich bei mir per E-Mail.


----------



## bummel42 (20. Dezember 2014)

Wird es dann auch ein Pf92 kompatibles Innenlager geben?


----------



## Runterfahrer (20. Dezember 2014)

Kann gut sein. Evtl. nicht gleich zu Anfang, aber sicher möglich. Hope hat schon zu bis nächstes Jahr. Ich bekomme jetzt auch nix mehr raus.


----------



## bummel42 (21. Dezember 2014)

Da bin ich mal sehr gespannt. 
Anfang dieses Jahres wollten sie auf Grund des geringen Platzes ein solches Lager nicht bauen...


----------



## Runterfahrer (21. Dezember 2014)

Bei der Menge an untersch. Lagern, kann es sein, dass das eine oder andere nicht für dir Kurbel passt oder nicht geben wird.


----------



## Runterfahrer (22. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Grüße von Hope. Die Kurbel wird ab Ende Januar lieferbar sein. Die Kurbel selber kommt ohne Stern und Lager. Der Stern geht extra und ist für 2x gedacht. Zum 1x fach fahren kann dann ein Kettenblatt direktmontiert werden. Sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe. Farbe vorerst wohl nur in schwarz. Auch eine Version mit 82mm Achse soll es geben. Damit kann die Kurbel dann auch am DH Bike montiert werden.


----------



## SiK (2. Januar 2015)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße von Hope. Die Kurbel wird ab Ende Januar lieferbar sein. Die Kurbel selber kommt ohne Stern und Lager. Der Stern geht extra und ist für 2x gedacht. Zum 1x fach fahren kann dann ein Kettenblatt direktmontiert werden. Sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe. Farbe vorerst wohl nur in schwarz. Auch eine Version mit 82mm Achse soll es geben. Damit kann die Kurbel dann auch am DH Bike montiert werden.



Hi Sören, magst du schon über das Gewicht mutmaßen? Insgeheim hoffe ich ja auf XTR-Niveau, dann wäre die Entscheidung sehr einfach.


----------



## Runterfahrer (2. Januar 2015)

Ich könnte da auch nur orakeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2015)

Gibts eigentlich Infos, welche Zahnzahl bei den Directmount Kettenblättern erhältlich sein wird?

Min und max?

BSA73 wirds wohl geben, oder?

Was wird so ne Kurbel mit DM Blatt und BSA73 Lager kosten?


----------



## Runterfahrer (2. Januar 2015)

BSA wird es sicher geben. Preise erfahre ich hoffentlich im Laufe der nächsten Woche. Vorbestellungen habe ich schon vorliegen. Kettenblätter werden wohl das gängigste bedienen.


----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2015)

Wohl is halt keine verlässliche Größe.
Da hat mich Syntace kuriert...

Passen andere DM Kettenblätter drauf?

Wann gibts Farbe?


----------



## Runterfahrer (2. Januar 2015)

Bez. Kettenblattgröße ist anzunehmen dass das aktuelle Sortiment verbaut werden kann. Rest evtl. nächste Woche.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (6. Januar 2015)

Moin,wird es zeitgleich ein zur Kurbel passendes BSA Innenlager(68/73mm)geben,weißt du da was?Gibt zwar noch andere Hersteller,aber ich will nicht das Risiko der inkompatibilität eingehen von wegen axialem Spiel und so...
Der Lochkreis fürs kleine KB liegt denn sicherlich bei den gängigen 64mm oder?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Runterfahrer (7. Januar 2015)

Daten habe ich noch nicht. Da aber BSA 68mm und 72mm immer noch gängig sind, wird es sicher eines geben.
Ich brauche selber ein solches.
Ich schätze dass ich so gegen Ende Januar,  kurz bevor die Kurbel lieferbar sein wird, alle Daten bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morokai (14. Januar 2015)

So auf der Homepage ist die Kurbel endlich auch zu sehen .

http://www.hopetech.com/product/crankset/ 

641gr.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (14. Januar 2015)

Morokai schrieb:


> So auf der Homepage ist die Kurbel endlich auch zu sehen .
> 
> http://www.hopetech.com/product/crankset/
> 
> 641gr.



Moin

Joh,danke....
Endlich

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Runterfahrer (15. Januar 2015)

Der Liefertermin gegen Ende Januar scheint recht sicher zu sein.


----------



## DAKAY (15. Januar 2015)

Hat schon jemand Infos zum Preis?


----------



## Runterfahrer (16. Januar 2015)

Preisinfos und Daten bekomme ich evtl. nächste Woche.


----------



## sluette (16. Januar 2015)

Ohne Werbung machen zu wollen:

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/de/?a=40813

Lieferbar für 299€.
Oder mit Ritzel und Innenlager (PF) für knapp 500€


----------



## Caese (16. Januar 2015)

öh, wurden nicht schon Preise auf der Eurobike genannt? Eine Kurbel für 315,- € wurde da angepriesen. So sehr ich Hope auch schätze: Wenn es auch nur grob in die Richtung geht... frech. Aber ich bin auch ein Geizhals.


----------



## Runterfahrer (16. Januar 2015)

sluette schrieb:


> Ohne Werbung machen zu wollen:
> 
> http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/de/?a=40813
> 
> ...



Die haben nix auf Lager. Es wurde nicht eine einzige bisher ausgeliefert!!!
Ich habe eben nochmal bei Hope angerufen. Die Kurbeln sind in der Produktion und werden wie schon erwähnt Ende Januar ausgeliefert.


----------



## Morokai (16. Januar 2015)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Die haben nix auf Lager. Es wurde nicht eine einzige bisher ausgeliefert!!!
> Ich habe eben nochmal bei Hope angerufen. Die Kurbeln sind in der Produktion und werden wie schon erwähnt Ende Januar ausgeliefert.



Das hat mich jetzt auch ein wenig gewundert das gocycle die schon auf Lager hat. Hope schreibt ja selbst das die jetzt erst in Produktion gehen und ende Januar erhältlich sein werden.

Aber was mich stört ist, dass nirgends wo steht die breite von der Kurbel( 68/73mm bzw 83mm) oder bin ich blind?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (16. Januar 2015)

Moin

Stimmt,steht so direkt tatsächlich nirgends auffer Homepage,sondern nur:
"Our expanded range of bottom brackets ensure compatibility with most bottom bracket systems."
Wenn man dann aber hier unter den Options guckt wirds klar:
http://www.hopetech.com/product/threaded/

Gocycle hat die ja auch nicht lagernd,steht ja nirgends,sondern lediglich lieferbar....und zwar ab 29./30.01.,das sieht man ,wenn man dort die benötigte Ausführung anklickt.
Find ihn aber generell überteuert....gerade auch,weil man zu dem passenden BSA 30mm Innenlager nicht wie bei den anderen die Mittel/Distanzhülse zubekommt,sondern extra ordern muß!
Oder sind die generell nicht dabei? 

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (16. Januar 2015)

Es wird zwei bzw. drei versch. Lange Achsen geben. Die Maße 68/ 73mm und 82mm werden dabei auf jeden Fall bedient.
Offiziell ist auch noch gar kein Preis bekannt.


----------



## Runterfahrer (16. Januar 2015)

Lieferbar heißt für mich auf Lager und sofort lieferbar. Ich finde es unmöglich zu schreiben, dass die Kurbel lieferbar ist. Das stimmt schlicht weg einfach nicht.
Ich habe etliche Vorbestellungen vorliegen. Seit diesem Post mit GC hatte ich einen E-Mail und Telefonterror was das jetzt ist usw.


----------



## Morokai (16. Januar 2015)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Lieferbar heißt für mich auf Lager und sofort lieferbar. Ich finde es unmöglich zu schreiben, dass die Kurbel lieferbar ist. Das stimmt schlicht weg einfach nicht.



Genau das hat mich auch gestört, denn ich wollte fast schon da bestellen.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (16. Januar 2015)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Lieferbar heißt für mich auf Lager und sofort lieferbar. Ich finde es unmöglich zu schreiben, dass die Kurbel lieferbar ist. Das stimmt schlicht weg einfach nicht.
> Ich habe etliche Vorbestellungen vorliegen. Seit diesem Post mit GC hatte ich einen E-Mail und Telefonterror was das jetzt ist usw.



Stimmt auch wieder,schlichtweg irreführend auf den ersten Blick,da will wohl jemand der Erste sein!
Ein wenig Geduld schadet dabei doch niemandem,unnötig das!
Ist das 30mm BSA Innenlager denn komplett inkl.Mittelhülse,weißt du da was?


----------



## sluette (16. Januar 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> öh, wurden nicht schon Preise auf der Eurobike genannt? Eine Kurbel für 315,- € wurde da angepriesen. So sehr ich Hope auch schätze: Wenn es auch nur grob in die Richtung geht... frech. Aber ich bin auch ein Geizhals.



Was bitte ist an 300€ für so eine Kurbel frech ???


----------



## sluette (16. Januar 2015)

Gocycle scheint echt Unterschiede zwischen "Lieferbar" und "Ab Lager lieferbar" zu machen.
Naja, ich order die wenn eh nur über meinen local dealer...


----------



## DAKAY (16. Januar 2015)

Auf Pinkbike ist auch ein Bericht (mit Preisen)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/hope-technology-cranks-first-look-2015.html

The details

Material - Forged and CNC machined 7000 series aluminium alloy crank arms
Length - 165, 170 and 175mm
Q-Factor - 167mm
Chainline – 49mm
Axle Diameter – 30mm
Expanding spline crank arm/axle interface (pat pending)
3-piece construction
Versatile Spline mount for chainring/spider
Chainring mounting: -Spiderless Retainer chainrings 26T to 36T
-Spider Single 104BCD and Double 64/104BCD
Colours: Initially black, with red, blue, silver, gunsmoke and purple following in March
Weight: 641g (arms, axle and 34t spiderless ring)
*Prices: - Arms, Axle and Spider £245/€300/$429.50
Arms and Axle £215/€265/$375
Spider £40/€50/$70
Spiderless Retainer Chainring £55/€68/$95*
www.hopetech.com@hopetech


----------



## Runterfahrer (17. Januar 2015)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder,schlichtweg irreführend auf den ersten Blick,da will wohl jemand der Erste sein!
> Ein wenig Geduld schadet dabei doch niemandem,unnötig das!
> Ist das 30mm BSA Innenlager denn komplett inkl.Mittelhülse,weißt du da was?



Ich schätze schon.


----------



## n4ppel (17. Januar 2015)

Das Innenlager wird ohne Hülse geliefert.
Siehe auch http://www.hopetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/BB-Selection-Table_Iss-4_01-2015.pdf
Ebenfalls ohne Spacer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (17. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube, daß keine Hülse benötigt wird, ist bei e.13 Kurbeln meines Wissens nach auch so. 
Korrigiert mich bitte Falls ich mich irre.


----------



## sluette (17. Januar 2015)

Bin auf den finalen Preis gespannt, die Gocycle Preise weichen ja schon von den aus den Medien nach oben ab. Normal verkauft Gocycle immer nach der UVPE.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (17. Januar 2015)

sluette schrieb:


> Bin auf den finalen Preis gespannt, die Gocycle Preise weichen ja schon von den aus den Medien nach oben ab. Normal verkauft Gocycle immer nach der UVPE.



Ich auch,deshalb ist so gut wie jeder Onlineshop günstiger als Gocycle.....das sind schon fast Einzelhandelspreise!Aber hier gehts ja auch nicht um Preiskalkulationen.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (17. Januar 2015)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Das Innenlager wird ohne Hülse geliefert.
> Siehe auch http://www.hopetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/BB-Selection-Table_Iss-4_01-2015.pdf
> Ebenfalls ohne Spacer



Ah ok,danke.....sieht wohl so aus,vielleicht passt die nicht?Sind dann die Lager besser/anders gedichtet,da ja der Schutz vor eindringendem Wasser durchs Sattelrohr so nicht mehr gegeben ist?


----------



## sluette (21. Januar 2015)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Der Liefertermin gegen Ende Januar scheint recht sicher zu sein.



Kannst du schon Preise nennen?


----------



## Runterfahrer (21. Januar 2015)

Melde dich bitte mal per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (24. Januar 2015)

Ich habe die Kurbel gerade bei BMO für 235€ (ohne Spider) entdeckt.


----------



## DAKAY (24. Januar 2015)

Top Preiss

Mal gespannt was mein Local Dealer aufrufen wird


----------



## StillPad (27. Januar 2015)

Wat willsten mit der Kurbel ohne den Spider?
Mit ein 1x ist man bei 270€
Dann braucht man noch ein Lager und ein Kettenblatt.

Da greif ich lieber zu XT und schraube die Kettenblätter ab.

Selbst wenn ich das noch umeloxieren lasse isses billiger und ich denke auch leichter.


----------



## Runterfahrer (27. Januar 2015)

Man kann die Kurbel auch ohne Spider einfach fahren. Es gibt einen spiderless retainer ring.


----------



## StillPad (27. Januar 2015)

Bin mir gerade nicht 100%ig sicher ob wir das selbe meinen.
Du meinst ein Adapter für Kettenblätter die keine 4 Loch Aufnahme haben?
Die sind sehr selten wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Januar 2015)

Kettenblatt für Direktmontage (bei Kurbeln ohne Spider) meint er. Retainer Ring sind die Hope-Kettenblätter mit dick-dünn-Profil. Sowas. Nur eben von Hope.


----------



## DAKAY (27. Januar 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wat willsten mit der Kurbel ohne den Spider?
> Mit ein 1x ist man bei 270€
> Dann braucht man noch ein Lager und ein Kettenblatt.
> 
> ...


Ich greife lieber zur Hope,
Es muss ja auch nicht immer alles billig sein. 
Gewichtstechnisch muss man auch bedenken, dass man bei Hope ein downhilltaugliches Produkt erhält. 
Wenn dann würde ich eher zur RF Turbine als zu XT greifen. 
Just my 2 Cent


----------



## StillPad (27. Januar 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Kettenblatt für Direktmontage (bei Kurbeln ohne Spider) meint er. Retainer Ring sind die Hope-Kettenblätter mit dick-dünn-Profil. Sowas. Nur eben von Hope.



Ahja an sowas habe ich in der Art gedacht, also meinten wir das selbe, gut 

@DAKAY 
Sicher das die eine DH Freigabe hat?

Um ehrlich zu sein gefällt mir nicht nur der Preis nicht. Auch das Design wird jedes Jahr schlimmer von Hope.
Dieser fette Schriftzug muss nicht sein.
Auch die Vorbauten finde ich nun schrecklich. Da lobe ich mir das alte dezente Design was ich am Rad habe.

Ist natürlich Geschmacksache, aber wenn ich schon soviel zahle will ich nicht noch Werbung fahren.


----------



## sluette (27. Januar 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> @DAKAY
> Sicher das die eine DH Freigabe hat?



Ja hat sie, schau dir nur die aktuelle Werbung auf Pinkbike an.

BTW: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/making-hope-cranks-video-2015.html


----------



## Runterfahrer (27. Januar 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ahja an sowas habe ich in der Art gedacht, also meinten wir das selbe, gut
> 
> @DAKAY
> Sicher das die eine DH Freigabe hat?
> ...




Hör doch mal auf ständig gegen Hope zu nesseln.
Sicher hat die Kurbel DH Freigabe. Gibt sie ja auch schließlich in 83mm.
Kauf die Kurbel einfach nicht und gut ist.

Es sind noch nicht mal welche ausgeliefert und schon werden sie in der Luft zerrissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (27. Januar 2015)

Ey Scheisse !
nochmal: *http://www.pinkbike.com/news/making-hope-cranks-video-2015.html*
Ich muss die Kurbel haben !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morokai (27. Januar 2015)

Die Kurbel ist einfach der Hammer. Und dann noch das Video dazu. 
XTR raus, Hope rein.


----------



## DAKAY (27. Januar 2015)

Die Frage wurde zwar schon beantwortet aber trotzdem






Zum Logo muss ich sagen hatte mir die Schrift auf dem Prototyp sogar noch besser gefallen.




@StillPad 
Saint oder Zee Kurbeln z.B. haben jetzt aber auch nicht weniger "Werbung" aufgedruckt.


----------



## wildbiker (27. Januar 2015)

Wär ne Überlegung zur XX1-Kurbel... Schick is die Hope allemal...Wenns die jetz noch in Rot geben würde, würd ich sofort zuschlagen...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (27. Januar 2015)

YEEEHAAAAH
Bald isses endlich soweit und das mit Abstand beste&schönste Hope Produkt wird ausgeliefert!
Die geilste Kurbel der Welt!
Technisch & auch noch optisch einfach extrem astrein,durchdacht entwickelt und produziert!
Typisch Hope eben mit Herz,Seele und Verstand in Symbiose,das schaffen nur die,da passt alles....erst dann gehts auf den Markt,und das zeichnet die Jungs eben aus!
Ick freu mirn 2.A.....loch

Sorry,das mußte einfach mal raus... 

Grüße

Nils


----------



## StillPad (28. Januar 2015)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Hör doch mal auf ständig gegen Hope zu nesseln.
> Sicher hat die Kurbel DH Freigabe. Gibt sie ja auch schließlich in 83mm.
> Kauf die Kurbel einfach nicht und gut ist.
> 
> Es sind noch nicht mal welche ausgeliefert und schon werden sie in der Luft zerrissen.



Das hat gar nix mit nesseln zu tun. Ich bekomme nur den massiven Qualitätsverlust mit über die ganzen letzten Jahre.
Hope ist inzwischen für mich zum völlig überteuerter Blender geworden.

Die Qualität die man von damals gewöhnt war, is nicht mehr.

Wenn das Ding jetzt schon hoch gelobt wird ohne ein längern Test ist das einfach Fanboy Gelaber.

Ich beziehe mich hier nur auf Fakten. Die Kurbel ist teuer und schon ewig in der Mache.
Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wann man das erstemal von der Hope Kurbel gehört hat. Ich habe leider auch die alten Prospekte entsorgt um nachgucken zu können.
Entweder haben sie es extrem lange getestet und extrem lange nicht hinbekommen was vernünftiges zu produzieren.
Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist soll jeder selber entscheiden.

Genauso habe ich nur gesagt das mir das Design der Kurbel mit den übertriebenen Schriftzug nicht gefällt.
Ich finde auch die neuen Vorbauten und Bremsen schrecklich.
Wenn die Werbung machen wollen sollen die einfach die Produkte billiger machen, dann fahre ich auch gerne Werbung.

Auch das hier erwähnte Shimano Produkt würde ich nicht kaufen wollen wegen den Schriftzug. Aus dem Alter bin ich raus, bzw. war ich nicht drin.

Ich finde es schon interessant das die Kurbel nun endlich kommen soll.
Aber das ich solch ein Produkt jetzt blind vorbestelle nachdem was ich die letzten Jahre erlebt habe, wäre mehr als dumm.


----------



## sluette (28. Januar 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Die Qualität die man von damals gewöhnt war, is nicht mehr.



Kann ich nicht im geringsten Nachvollziehen. Ist mir auch Latte, ich fahre unterschiedlichste Hope-Bremsen seit 1997 sorgenfrei...

Jungs, kann mir einer sagen ob man die Kurbel auch mit nem Standard PF Lager von SRAM / Truvative fahren kann?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (28. Januar 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Aber das ich solch ein Produkt jetzt blind vorbestelle nachdem was ich die letzten Jahre erlebt habe, wäre mehr als dumm.



Dann lass es halt...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (28. Januar 2015)

sluette schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht im geringsten Nachvollziehen. Ist mir auch Latte, ich fahre unterschiedlichste Hope-Bremsen seit 1997 sorgenfrei...



Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whitey (29. Januar 2015)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Dito



Dito. Pad = Troll ... immer nur meckern. Niemand zwingt ihn diese tollen Produkte zu kaufen! Hut ab für den Aufwand, die Fertigungstiefe, die Liebe zum Detail und den herausragenden Service! Auch Hope Produkte machen mal Ärger aber selbst meine xD Freilauf hat Hope anstandslos, kostenneutral und schnell ersetzt nachdem er gerissen war. Eine Dichtung an der Tech V4 ist undicht? Wir schicken Dir zwei neue. Kostenlos. Einfach super!


----------



## Runterfahrer (29. Januar 2015)

Whitey schrieb:


> Dito. Pad = Troll ... immer nur meckern. Niemand zwingt ihn diese tollen Produkte zu kaufen! Hut ab für den Aufwand, die Fertigungstiefe, die Liebe zum Detail und den herausragenden Service! Auch Hope Produkte machen mal Ärger aber selbst meine xD Freilauf hat Hope anstandslos, kostenneutral und schnell ersetzt nachdem er gerissen war. Eine Dichtung an der Tech V4 ist undicht? Wir schicken Dir zwei neue. Kostenlos. Einfach super!



Genau so kenne ich den Service von Hope auch.
Bei jedem Hersteller geht mal was kaputt.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (29. Januar 2015)

Whitey schrieb:


> Dito. Pad = Troll ... immer nur meckern. Niemand zwingt ihn diese tollen Produkte zu kaufen! Hut ab für den Aufwand, die Fertigungstiefe, die Liebe zum Detail und den herausragenden Service! Auch Hope Produkte machen mal Ärger aber selbst meine xD Freilauf hat Hope anstandslos, kostenneutral und schnell ersetzt nachdem er gerissen war. Eine Dichtung an der Tech V4 ist undicht? Wir schicken Dir zwei neue. Kostenlos. Einfach super!



Ganz genau,das kauft man eben mit,ist dort Standart und eine Selbstverständlichkeit,was leider nicht bei der Mehrheit der Komponentenhersteller so ist!Das kann ich nach über 20Jahren Schrauberei&Bikerei durchaus behaupten und weiß nun daher wo ich meine Teile kaufe,andere mögen das Fanboygelaber nennen ich Erfahrung,aber bitte,jedem das seine....


----------



## sluette (29. Januar 2015)

Wo gerade alle so euphorisch sind:


----------



## DAKAY (30. Januar 2015)

Und nochwas zum Thema Downhilltauglichkeit


----------



## sebi1000 (31. Januar 2015)

Sie erfüllt alle Erwartungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (31. Januar 2015)

Is nur noch ne Frage von Tagen hoff ich,denn darf ich sie auch besabbern....bin schon ganz nervös,zurecht wies aussieht.
Mit Werkzeug dabei,sauber.
Ist das oben rechts das Innenlager?Welches hast denn?
Happy screwing and riding....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## sebi1000 (31. Januar 2015)

Nee das oben rechts ist der Vorbau.
Man braucht ein 30mm Innenlager, gibts auch passend von hope. Harmoniert alles sehr gut zusammen. Die Technik der Kurbel ist der Wahnsinn, bei weitem nicht so simpel wie shimano oder race face. Eher aufwendig und kompliziert, also genau richtig für freaks!!!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (31. Januar 2015)

Yeah Baby
Das hab ich mir genau so gedacht...danke.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (31. Januar 2015)

Ist das der 2-Fach Spider?
Wenn ja,ist der Abstand zwischen großem KB und dem kleinen ausreichend bezüglich der Kettenlinie,oder wär es sinnig da noch Spacer zwischen zu setzen?

Danke und Grüße

Nils


----------



## sluette (1. Februar 2015)

Sehr, sehr schön. Denke meine ist Dienstag da !

Was liegt da in dem Beutel dem Hope Sticker bei?


----------



## sebi1000 (2. Februar 2015)

In dem Beutel liegt ein Schlüsselanhänger bei, ein Laser geschnittener der Wie eine Kurbel aussieht.

Ich habe den einfachen Spider, aber dem liegen 4 "Blättchen" bei die an die stelle des äußeren Kettenblattes kommen. Ich denke, die fehlen einfach bei der zweifachen Version. Der abstand ist absolut ausreichend! Da werden keine Spacer nötig sein. Ich messe mal eben... es sind 4mm.

Kettenblattschrauben sind auch dabei!

Edit...: Ich glaube, wenn man vorhat seine Kurbel ab und an abzunehmen, sollte man sich eine andere aussuchen, die Klemmung funktioniert- sagen wir mal vorsichtig- brutal. Ich hab die Kurbel ausserhalb des Rahmens zusammengeschraubt und schier nicht mehr auseinander bekommen. Die angebenen Drehmomente habe ich dabei noch bei weitem nicht erreicht: der Spreizer soll mit 70 (!!) NM angezogen werden!


----------



## sluette (6. Februar 2015)

Dran ist sie: 






Schön das die Local Dealer schon liefern können während die Online Riesen noch 2-3 Wochen Lieferzeit haben ;-)


----------



## Deleted 15311 (6. Februar 2015)

SAUBER
Sehr schöne Kombo!
Glückwunsch!
Ick muß mich noch gedulden,obwohl ick nich beim Onlineriesen bestellt hab....
Naja,gut Ding will Weile haben.


----------



## pro-wheels (10. Februar 2015)

SHIVER schrieb:


> SAUBER
> Sehr schöne Kombo!
> Glückwunsch!
> Ick muß mich noch gedulden,obwohl ick nich beim Onlineriesen bestellt hab....
> Naja,gut Ding will Weile haben.


Wir haben gestern wieder eine Ladung Hope Kurbeln bekommen, mit und ohne Spider....leider nur eine Handvoll 
Hope hat nen kleinen Engpass


----------



## Raesfeld (10. Februar 2015)

Ich dachte irgendwie, dass es die Hope Kurbel nur mit 30er Achse gibt...
Jetzt lese ich, man könne sie auch mit BSA Lager fahren:
http://www.komking.de/Hope-Spiderless-Kurbel-68-73mm-Modell-2015

Ich hab in meinem Banshee Rune V2 ein Hope BSA Innenlager. Kann ich dort die Kurbel einbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi1000 (10. Februar 2015)

Von hope gibt es dafür ein extra 30mm BSA. Ein normales geht nicht.


----------



## Raesfeld (10. Februar 2015)

So ein Mist, warum hab ich mir dann gerade ein Hope Tretlager für meine Shimanokurbel gekauft  ?


----------



## pro-wheels (10. Februar 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ich dachte irgendwie, dass es die Hope Kurbel nur mit 30er Achse gibt...
> Jetzt lese ich, man könne sie auch mit BSA Lager fahren:
> http://www.komking.de/Hope-Spiderless-Kurbel-68-73mm-Modell-2015
> 
> Ich hab in meinem Banshee Rune V2 ein Hope BSA Innenlager. Kann ich dort die Kurbel einbauen?



Hi ja klar mit einem Hope BSA 30 Innenlager.
Normale Bsa innenlager haben 24mm das Hope BSA hat 30mm


----------



## sebi1000 (10. Februar 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> So ein Mist, warum hab ich mir dann gerade ein Hope Tretlager für meine Shimanokurbel gekauft  ?


Normale hope haben 24mm und passen. Es gibt beides von hope.


----------



## alb (16. Februar 2015)

Moin!
Tja, früher war alles einfacher....
BSA -> Innenlager Standard des Rahmens. Die Gewindegänge, die Breite (68 oder 73mm, dann gibts ja noch die breiteren Dowhnhill Varianten)
24mm/30mm -> Achsdurchmesser der Welle. "normal" als Hollowtech II in 24mm durchgängig. Dann noch GXP, wo auf einer Seite auf (20???mm) einen geringeren Durchmesser verjüngt wird. Die 30mm gibts mittlerweile bei Cannondale SI Kurbeln, neuere Race Face mit Cinch-System und eben auch bei der neuen Hope.


----------



## seveves (16. Februar 2015)

Ich habe keine Ahnung von Kurbeln und Innenlagern aber ich bin an dem Crankset von Hope sehr interessiert. Aktuell habe ich an meinem 2011er Specialized Enduro eine SLX mit 2x9 Setup. Bekomm ich das mit dem Hope Set auch hin?


----------



## Runterfahrer (17. Februar 2015)

seveves schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung von Kurbeln und Innenlagern aber ich bin an dem Crankset von Hope sehr interessiert. Aktuell habe ich an meinem 2011er Specialized Enduro eine SLX mit 2x9 Setup. Bekomm ich das mit dem Hope Set auch hin?




Was für einen Innenlagerstandard hast du an deinem Rahmen?


----------



## seveves (17. Februar 2015)

Puh tut mir echt leid, aber ich hab mich da bisher immer rausgehalten ... aber da ich ja dazu lernen will hab ich mal das Archiv durchstöbert, aber das einzige was ich gefunden habe ist das hier: http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/archive/2011/enduro/enduroswcarbon#geometry
Da steht nur was von Kurbellänge und Innenlager SRAM GXP.


----------



## sluette (17. Februar 2015)

2011er Enduros haben BSA Innenlager.
Brauchst du also so eins hier für 30mm Achse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. Februar 2015)

sluette schrieb:


> 2011er Enduros haben BSA Innenlager.
> Brauchst du also so eins hier für 30mm Achse.



Moin

Ganz genau,hier nochmal die Übersicht:http://cdn.hopetechnology.netdna-cd.../2014/03/BB-Selection-Table_Iss-4_01-2015.pdf

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (20. Februar 2015)

Moinsen
YEEEHAAAda isse!!!
Kompletter Lieferumfang auf den Fotos,bis auf den Schlüsselanhänger(Schon montiert).
BSA30 Innenlager geht natürlich extra(Achtung,normales HT2 Werkzeug passt nicht,weil größerer Durchmesser!)
Wat soll ich sagen,feinster Maschinenbau aus Alu und Edelstahl.....erfüllt nach erster Begutachtung sämtliche Erwartungen!
Was die Haltbarkeit angeht,mach ich mir das erste Mal bei einem neuentwickelten Teil mal so gar keine Sorgen,das warten hat sich sowas von gelohnt!!




 

 

 

Grüße

Nils


----------



## drurs (24. Februar 2015)

Mal ne Frage an die glücklichen Hope-Kurbel-Fahrer: 
wenn ich das aus den bisherigen Beschreibungen richtig rauslese, ist die Kurbel nach Montage bombenfest, also durch den Spreizkonus nicht unbedingt einfach zu demontieren; wie isn das wenn ich öfters das Kettenblatt wechseln wollte? z.B. 32T normal auf 26T für die Alpen oder so?
Geht das problemlos oder muß ich da mit Gewalt ran?


----------



## sebi1000 (24. Februar 2015)

Ein 32 geht so drauf, 30er je nach dem welches. Für ein 26er die Kurbel zu nehmen zum regelmäßigen Wechsel würde ich persönlich nicht machen- man muss doch jedes mal gut wuchten, meine erste Erfahrungen mit dem integrierten abzieher ist dass dieser den ein gepressten Konus nicht ganz raus treibt und man noch mehr von dem Spezialwerkzeug als Unterlage benötigen könnte. Da ist eine atlas mit dem integrierten abzieher doch eine deutlich einfachere Lösung, die ist in einer minute draussen...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. März 2015)

Montiert,42-28...
Ick muß sagen,noch nie so viel Spaß und Freude beim montieren einer Kurbel gehabt,auf die Gefahr das ick mich wiederhole,aber technisch wie erwartet sowas von durchdacht!Sitzt bombenfest und läuft schnurgrade(Im Gegensatz zu meiner alten RaceFace Turbine)!
Das Ergebnis kann sich,denk ich sehen lassen

 



Bei der Montage muß man allerdings unbedingt,wie in der Beschreibung angegeben,drauf achten das man alle Komponenten gut schmiert,sonst wird man erhebliche Schwierigkeiten beim demontieren haben!
Außerdem rate ich ab von Specialites TA´s 64mm Kettenblättern in Verbindung mit dem Hope BSA30 Innenlager.
Die haben um die Montageaugen einfach zu viel"Fleisch"und daher zu wenig Platz im montierten Zustand zur Lagerschale(Hohe Scheuergefahr!!).
Das Carbon Ti Titan-Kb passt aber problemlos(2mm Luft).
Wies bei anderen aussieht,weiß ich nicht.

Grüße

Nils


----------



## DerMarshal (6. März 2015)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, welches Werkzeug für die Montage des 30mm Innenlagers passt.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (6. März 2015)

DerMarshal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, welches Werkzeug für die Montage des 30mm Innenlagers passt.
> 
> Danke und Grüße



Moin

Du brauchst definitiv einen Ringschlüssel bzw.eine Vielzahnnuß/aufsatz mit größerem Durchmesser(ca.52mm),da die HT2 Innenlager den kleineren Durchmesser(ca.42mm)haben!
Bei mir war der Ringschlüssel beim Hope BSA30 Innenlager inkl.!
Ansonsten:
http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...SA_Innelager_mit_30_mm__Welle_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Grüße

Nils


----------



## DerMarshal (10. März 2015)

Super und Danke,

auch ne schnelle Lieferung.
Bei nem 301 muss man aber den Hinterbau abreissen. Das geht, aber ich werde wohl den Schlüssel etwas modifizieren...

Grüße


----------



## BC-23 (15. März 2015)

Nachdem das passende Innenlager Werkzeug nun da ist...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (16. März 2015)

@ shiver: die besten Klickpedale an einer sehr schönen Kurbel!


----------



## lex-parker (29. März 2015)

Ich habe damals eine vielleicht blöde Frage:
Ich wollte gerade meine Syntace NumberNine Pedale an meine schöne neue Hope Kurbel schrauben, aber es geht nicht! 
Habe dann von einem anderen bike die Hope Pedale und ein CrankBrothers probiert...ohne Probleme. Gleichzeitig passen die Syntace aber an den jeweils anderen Kurbeln wo Hope bzw. CrankBrothers drin waren.
Alles auch nur mit der Hand! Die Syntace bekomme ich mit Hand eine Umdrehung rein, danach müsste ich den 6er Inbus nehmen, aber das kann ja nicht sein!

Hat da jemand eine hilfreiche Idee, oder gleiches erlebt? Würde mich über Hilfe freuen!

Danke!


----------



## Wuerzig (29. März 2015)

Hey,
Hab das bei mir mal eben probiert. Auch Hope Kurbel und Syntace No.9 Pedalen. Die rechte Pedale lässt sich von Hand leichtgängig bis zum Anschlag eindrehen. Die Linke Pedale hakt etwas auf den letzten beiden Gewindegängen. Kann aber mit relativ wenig Kraftaufwand am Schlüssel bis zum Anschlag gedreht werden.


----------



## Wuerzig (4. April 2015)

So hier noch ein Bild. Bin mir unsicher, ob ich die Dichtungsringe am Lager richtig rum eingelegt hab. Auf der Zeichnung der BDA sehen beide Seiten gleich aus, dem ist aber nicht so! Hab jetzt die größere Ausbuchtung Richtung Lager und die kleinere nach außen gemacht. Hoffe das passt so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex-parker (8. April 2015)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> So hier noch ein Bild. Bin mir unsicher, ob ich die Dichtungsringe am Lager richtig rum eingelegt hab. Auf der Zeichnung der BDA sehen beide Seiten gleich aus, dem ist aber nicht so! Hab jetzt die größere Ausbuchtung Richtung Lager und die kleinere nach außen gemacht. Hoffe das passt so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,
So schaut es bei mir zur Zeit auch aus. Allerdings noch immer ohne Pedale! Werde die Tage mal im Bikeshop meines Vertrauens mit dem Gewindeschneider rangehen...kann ja irgendwie nicht sein! Andere passen, nur Syntace nicht?
Bei mir kommt aber noch die bpp Enduro 1-fach Führung dran. Brauche da noch einen anderen BB-Adapter damit es passt.

Was hast du für eine Schraube im E-Type Loch? Suche noch eine "schöne" und passende!


----------



## Wuerzig (8. April 2015)

Die Schrauben hatte ich mal hier bestellt: 

http://shop.easyelox.de/m5-titanschrauben-silber-natur-konisch-fase-torx-din-7984


----------



## lex-parker (8. April 2015)

Danke!

Ach ja zu den Scheiben beim Innenlager: Ich meine die sind von beiden Seiten gleich? Muss aber eh nochmal demontieren wenn die Führung dran kommt, dann kann ich es mit Sicherheit sagen.
Oder sie sind innenseitig glatt und aussen mit der Erhöhung in der Mitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (13. Juni 2015)

sacht mal, gibt es für die "normale" 68/73er Kurbel auch andere Innenlager, als das von Hope?


----------



## Runterfahrer (13. Juni 2015)

Es gibt von Hope die "normalen" Lager für 24mm Achse die z.B. bei Shimano Kurbeln passen.
http://www.hopetech.com/product/threaded/


----------



## der-gute (13. Juni 2015)

ich meine doch  für die Hope Kurbel, für die auch dieser thread da is 

Gibts da nur das Hope-Lager?


----------



## MatSmy (13. Juni 2015)

UVP Kurbel: 274,50€ (248€ im Netz)
UVP Lager: 102,13€ (88€ im Netz)

Dass eine gute Kurbel viel Geld kostet ist ja in Ordnung.
Aber der Preis für das Lager ist extrem unverschämt.

Ich fand die Preise beim Lager für meine e*13 TRS Kurbel mit 60€ schon extrem happig.
Ein Saint Innenlager kostet 22€...

Habe eigentlich großes Interesse an der Hope Kurbel und würde gern meine Saint damit ablösen, aber der Lagerpreis verursacht einen sehr bitteren Beigeschmack.


----------



## n4ppel (14. Juni 2015)

Rotor und RaceFace haben auch BSA 30mm Lager im Angebot.
Wenn eine RaceFace Turbine in ein Hopelager passt, sollte es anders herum auch funktionieren.


----------



## sebi1000 (14. Juni 2015)

Das hope Lager ist sein Geld wert.
Man kauft ja auch keinen Ferrari und sagt: aber bitte einen Ford Motor verbauen, der original ist mir zu teuer.
Kauft euch halt ne xt Kurbel, wenn es euch zu teuer ist


----------



## MatSmy (14. Juni 2015)

Acha...
Hält das fünf mal so lange wie ein Shimano Lager, oder wie?

XT ist nicht für DH freigegeben. Dein Vorschlag bringt mich somit nicht weiter. Trotzdem Danke für die Mühe.

Nur weil ein Markenhersteller irgendwo einen Preis ausruft, heisst das nicht immer automatisch, dass dieser Preis auch gerechtfertigt oder gar 1:1 mit Qualität gleichzusetzen ist.
Aber es gibt ja genug Leute, die so denken...


----------



## provester (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

fährt jemand zufällig die Kurbel in einem Nicolai? Habe meine verbaut und mir erscheint der Abstand Kettenblatt/Kettenstrebe mit knapp über 1mm sehr eng????

Habe gem. Anleitung einen Spacer auf der Antriebsseite verbaut (73er Gehäuse, Hope Innenlager, 32er Retainer) Frage mich, wie da jemals ein größeres KB passen soll...

Gruß


----------



## DocThrasher (17. Juni 2015)

Mal ohne Witz:


*Warranty/Service/Technical*
T // +44 (0) 1282 818413
E // [email protected]

Einfach anrufen ... da wird Dir geholfen  ... Und Du kannst sogar vorab die Mail mit den Bildern hinschicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (17. Juni 2015)

das DM Kettenblatt is einfach echt weit nach innen gekommen...
is Bauart bedingt halt so.


----------



## provester (18. Juni 2015)

Kurze Ergänzung:

Einen Montagefehler kann ich ausschließen, da auch der Abstand der Kurbelarme zu den Kettenstreben symmetrisch ist - scheint also wirklich an der Kombination Nicolai-Yoke und directmount-KB zu liegen - daher auch die Frage, ob jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen hat..?

Auf Nachfrage wurde mir seitens Nicolai mitgeteilt, dass der Abstand ausreichend ist - mal schauen was die Praxis bringt.


----------



## der-gute (18. Juni 2015)

hat jemand ein valides Gesamtgewicht für die Kurbel mit BSA Innenlager und 28z Direct Mount Blatt?


----------



## MatSmy (18. Juni 2015)

bei r2 bike hast du auf jeden Fall für die kurbel und das Lager was. kb haben sie, glaub ich, nur das 32er gewogen.


----------



## provester (18. Juni 2015)

Mein 28er kommt nächste Woche, kann es Dir gerne wiegen...


----------



## der-gute (18. Juni 2015)

Hope
Kurbel: 587g
Innenlager: 102g
Kettenblatt: 63g

macht komplett:  752g

SRAM X.01
Kurbel mit 30z DM: 542g
Innenlager GXP: 110g 

macht komplett:  652 g

die 100 g mehr wäre es mir wert.
Bei der Carbonkurbel hätte ich immer Angst, das sie bricht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (19. Juni 2015)

Von gebrochenen SRAM Kurbeln habe ich bisher wenig gehört, allerdings hatten 2 Freunde von mir schon lockere Gewinde (für's Pedal). Wurde aber seitens SRAM kostenfrei erstattet. Ich bin die X0 sehr gerne gefahren, super leicht und sehr steif. Die Hope Kurbel ist für mich aber optisch und technisch der Überknaller, da sind mir die 100g völlig egal.


----------



## MatSmy (24. Juni 2015)

Die Version für 83mm Tretlagergehäuse ist noch nirgendwo lieferbar, oder?
Go Cycle hat sie zwar gelistet, aber das wurde ja hier schon diskutiert wie das da mit der Lieferfähigkeit aussieht...

Race Face Lager (inkl. Mittelhülse): 52,95€
Race Face Lager Schlüssel: 26,95€
= 79,90€

Hope Lager (exkl. Mittelhülse): 87,50€
Hope Lager Schlüssel: 9,50€
= 97,00€

Rotor Lager (exkl. Mittelhülse, inkl. Schlüssel): 46,95€
= 46,95€

Preise +/- ein paar Euro, ändert sich ja öfter mal und habe nicht ewig lange gesucht (BC & r2-bikes).


----------



## Girl (31. August 2015)

Mit welchem Werkzeug demontiert ihr die Kurbel?
Die 70Nm wieder loszubekommen ist ein echter Akt das man mit dem Freilauf dreht.
Ich habe Angst irgendwann den Konus und das Tool zu zerstören da dort leichtes Spiel ist und man es nie gerade aufsetzen kann.


----------



## DocThrasher (1. September 2015)

Hi,

ruf zur Not mal fix beim Hope-Support an - die helfen Dir!


----------



## Girl (2. September 2015)

Ich habe das Knacken meiner Kurbel gefunden, es war der linke Kurbelarm der ab Werk montiert war. Einmal neu montiert und Ruhe.

Was ich als Tipp zur Montage geben kann, ich verwende Schraubengripp am Expander und ebenfalls zwischen der Nuss und dem Tool. So lässt sich das Spiel deutlich verringern was einen vorzeitigem Verschleiss sicher vorbeugt.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. September 2015)

Hi

Zu dem knacken,das hatte ich auch nach ca.nem Monat und das lag wohl daran,das sich die Kurbel gesetzt hat nach der Erstmontage und dadurch etwas Spiel aufwies.
Mit dem Einstellring an linker Kurbel hab ichs sachte nachjustiert und wech war es.
Ganz wichtig:*Von Hand,nicht mit dem Werkzeug(Hakenschlüssel)!*
Da reagieren die Lager ziemlich empfindlich drauf wenn sie zu fest vorgespannt werden!
Mittlerweile hab ich die Einheit zum Check mal komplett demontiert,ging trotz der 70Nm ziemlich einfach,weil ich alle Bauteile bei der Erstmontage mit Kupferpaste montiert habe.
Einzig das Gewinde für den Einstellring an der linken Kurbel könnte etwas länger sein.
Man muß bei der Demontage drauf achten dies nicht zu beschädigen,da es sein kann,das es schon zuende ist und sich der Ring löst,bevor es die Kurbel tut,trotz dem "Spacerwerkzeug".Bei mir ging es gerade so....

Unbedingt genau die Demontage-Beschreibung beachten:





Grüße

Nils


----------



## --- (23. November 2015)

SHIVER schrieb:


> weil ich alle Bauteile bei der Erstmontage mit Kupferpaste montiert habe.


Aluminium und Kupferpaste ist keine gute Kombination. Nimm wasserfestes Fett.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (23. November 2015)

--- schrieb:


> Aluminium und Kupferpaste ist keine gute Kombination. Nimm wasserfestes Fett.



Moin  

Hab ich bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit gemacht,aber danke für den Hinweis.
Kannst mir auch verraten warum?
Danke und Grüße 

Nils


----------



## Deef (9. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

überlege derzeit auch mir das edle Hope Gerät zuzulegen. Soll an ein dh/fr bike kommen. Jemand Erfahrung mit der Kurbel auf dem Einsatzgebiet?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. Dezember 2015)

Die Montage ist am Anfang ungewohnt. Im Betrieb keine Auffälligkeiten. Funktioniert gut, ist steif und bis jetzt noch nicht kaputt gegangen. Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deef (9. Dezember 2015)

Deinem username nach bist du mit ihr im dh unterwegs? :-D


----------



## provester (9. Dezember 2015)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Die Montage ist am Anfang ungewohnt. Im Betrieb keine Auffälligkeiten. Funktioniert gut, ist steif und bis jetzt noch nicht kaputt gegangen. Kann ich empfehlen.



Kann ich nur zustimmen:

bei mir seit Sommer im Enduro im Einsatz - Montage ähnlich einer 970er XTR, technisch perfekt umgesetzt, bocksteif und einfach schön 

Bisher auch absolut unauffällig - fahrfertig habe ich >0,1t , also muss die bei mir schon was einstecken 

Gruß


----------



## Deef (9. Dezember 2015)

Klingt alles schon sehr vielversprechend bisher. 
Für weitere Erfahrungen natürlich offen.


----------



## Deef (14. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,

kurze Frage zum Spider.

Wollte mir einen zur Kurbel dazuholen, weil ich noch so viele Kettenblätter rumfliegen hab. Hatte gedacht mir einen 2 fach zu holen, damit ich damit flexibler bin. Angebaut soll es aber an ein Rad mit vorne 1-fach Antrieb für dh/park. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit? Doof wegen Kettenlinie? Denke das sollte kein Problem sein oder?

Danke


----------



## eddy 1 (15. Dezember 2015)

Sind sogar abdeckkappen für den Spider dabei ,damit Mann aussen die Stufe nicht hat 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mohubig (20. Dezember 2015)

hallo zusammen,

Ich hab die Hope Kurbel gerade erst bekommen! Jetzt wollte ich mal hier nach hacken ob mir jemand sagen kann welche Crank Boots passen? Die Kurbel is so geil gefertigt die will ich nicht gleich abschredern!

Gruß


----------



## jedy (26. Dezember 2015)

wie siehts bei der hope kurbel eigentlich mit der boost kompatibilität aus? mit entsprechendem kettenblatt müsste es ja gehen. aber nur leider - zumindest von hope selbst - nichts dazu finden können.


----------



## Deef (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

welches Werkzeug nutzt Ihr um die Hope Lagerschalten vom Innenlager zu montieren? Das normale Truvativ/GXP/Race Face Werkzeug passt ja nicht. Konnte nur den normalen Schlüssel von Hope finden oder das hier 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/ParkTool/Patronenlagerschluessel-BBT-79-Modell-2016-p46043/ 

Wisst Ihr ob das passt? Der einzige Vorteil wäre dabei halt, dass man es nach Drehmoment anziehen könnte.

Grüße


----------



## Deef (4. Januar 2016)

Hat sich erledigt. Habe gerade gesehen, dass das Werkzeug 12 Schlitze hat, die Lagerschalen aber viel mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (17. Januar 2016)

hast du eine andere option gefunden?


----------



## Ollibolli11 (17. Januar 2016)

Wie wäre es mit dem original Werkzeug?!?

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=13825


----------



## jedy (17. Januar 2016)

das kann man schlecht auf einen drehmomentschlüssel stecken  darum ging es ja.

was gesucht wird ist ein patronenlagerschlüssel.


----------



## Deef (17. Januar 2016)

Genau es ging ja um das Anziehen mit Drehmomentschlüssel. Sowas gibt es aber nicht dafür.  Bleibt nur das übliche Originalwerkzeug für ca 10 eur


----------



## jedy (20. Januar 2016)

jedy schrieb:


> wie siehts bei der hope kurbel eigentlich mit der boost kompatibilität aus? mit entsprechendem kettenblatt müsste es ja gehen. aber nur leider - zumindest von hope selbst - nichts dazu finden können.



beantworte meine frage mal selber:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1887198


----------



## litevilledoc (17. März 2016)

lex-parker schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ach ja zu den Scheiben beim Innenlager: Ich meine die sind von beiden Seiten gleich? Muss aber eh nochmal demontieren wenn die Führung dran kommt, dann kann ich es mit Sicherheit sagen.
> Oder sie sind innenseitig glatt und aussen mit der Erhöhung in der Mitte...


ich habe derzeit nach einem umbau da problem, dass ich die scheibenlage nicht mehr weiss, ob mit der breiten oder der schmalen erhöhung nach innen. es ist ein 30 mm-lager. es gibt zuvor ein bild mit kurbel und lager etc im ausgepackten zustand, da ist der schmale scheibenring draussen. ist dieses bild korrekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. März 2016)

Moin

Ich wusste das zu Anfang auch nicht,aber mein technisches Verständnis sagte mir die schmale Seite nach innen,also zum Lager zeigend,da die Scheibe montiert sich eh nur auf den Innenring des Lagers abstützt und somit von der Breite her vollkommen ausreicht.
Die Lager werden insgesamt ganz genauso ausreichend abgedeckt vor grobem Schmutzbeschuß...
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren die Scheiben im unmontierten Zustand auch bei mir anders herum gesetzt,aber technisch gesehen wie oben schon begründet meiner Meinung nach unlogisch.
Habs jedenfalls nie anders montiert und bisher ohne Probleme so.
Ick hoffe ich konnte dir ausreichend helfen.

Grüße

Nils


----------



## jules86 (26. Mai 2016)

Sagt mal so rein aus Interesse: Gibt es irgendein ovales Directmount Kettenblatt für die Spiderlesskurbel?


----------



## sluette (26. Mai 2016)

jules86 schrieb:


> Sagt mal so rein aus Interesse: Gibt es irgendein ovales Directmount Kettenblatt für die Spiderlesskurbel?



Von Hope gibt's keins und einen anderen Anbieter der Ritzel nach Hope-Standard anbietet habe ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Mai 2016)

Da Garbaruk wohl für Wünsche recht offen zu sein scheint, würde ich bei Bedarf mal dort nachfragen.


----------



## imkreisdreher (16. Juni 2016)

jules86 schrieb:


> Sagt mal so rein aus Interesse: Gibt es irgendein ovales Directmount Kettenblatt für die Spiderlesskurbel?


Das fände ich auch spannend, da aus diesem Grund für mich bislang keine Hopekurbel in Frage kam.


----------



## jules86 (19. März 2017)

Moin,

ich hatte hier letztes Jahr schonmal irgendwann gefragt ob es directmount Oval Chainrings gibt. Damals nicht. Hab aber gerade das hier gefunden:

http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/raptor-oval-chainring-hope-direct-mount-narrow-wide.htm

Vllt interessiert es ja noch mehr von euch


----------



## DAKAY (19. März 2017)

Hope ist wohl auch dran.


----------



## Diddo (20. März 2017)

Die ovalen Kettenblätter von Hope sind schon verfügbar. Spiderless und auch 104 PCD, letzteres habe ich montiert. 

http://www.hopetech.com/products/drivetrain/rings/


----------



## DAKAY (21. März 2017)

Verdammt mein Blatt ist noch tipptopp. 
#erstverschleissendannkaufen


----------



## Diddo (21. März 2017)

Am runden 32er war das Eloxal teilweise runter, guter Grund ein ovales 32er zu kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (26. Dezember 2017)

Braucht man für das Hope BSA 24 Innenlager einen eigenen Schlüssel oder passt der normale von den Hollowtech Lagern auch?
Der auch beim Rotor Lager passt.


----------



## Joe2407 (4. Januar 2018)

Frage an die Hope Kurbel fahrer.

ich habe hier bei uns im Laden 2 Kunden die permanent schrotte Lager haben bei der Hope Kurbel.

Permanent meine ich mit alle 4-5x Fahren

Rauer lauf aufs extreme.

Anleitung genau wie bei Hope befolt.
Hab schon mit Robin gesprochen von Hope und der weiß auch nicht weiter.
Jetzt habe ich auch schon Lager von Hope direkt, SRAM , FSA und Billig ausprobiert.

Alle gleich Schnell defekt.

Nun ist die frage habt ihr dies auch?
Oder hattet ihr es mal?
Wäre sehr interessant.


----------



## eddy 1 (4. Januar 2018)

Joe2407 schrieb:


> Frage an die Hope Kurbel fahrer.
> 
> ich habe hier bei uns im Laden 2 Kunden die permanent schrotte Lager haben bei der Hope Kurbel.
> 
> ...


Ich habe die Kurbel schon ein paarmal verbaut ,vermutlich um die 10 Stück ,eigentlich alle Stressfrei .
Ein Fahrer hat alle paar Monate knarzen ,Da hab ich das Innenlager zerlegt alles Sauber gemacht und mit Fett zusammengebaut und Ruhe ist.Nach ein paar Monaten das gleiche Problem
.
Evt Lagervorspannung zu hoch oder Rahmen nicht Plan


----------



## Girl (4. Januar 2018)

Joe2407 schrieb:


> Frage an die Hope Kurbel fahrer.
> 
> ich habe hier bei uns im Laden 2 Kunden die permanent schrotte Lager haben bei der Hope Kurbel.
> 
> ...




Selbiges hatte ich auch, war einfach nicht in den Griff zu bekommen. Hab alle 2 Monate neue Lager verbaut, auch die Hope. die Kurbel hatte ich einmal eingesendet inkl. Lager und dann ohne Fehler mit neuen Lagern zurückbekommen.

Die Demontage der Kurbel war auch immer ein Krampf!!!

Jetzt mit Shimano halt das ganze über ein Jahr bei gleichen bzw. schlechterem Wetter.
Meine Meinung: 30mm Welle mit derart kleinen Kugellagern ist den Belastungen nicht gewachsen. 24mm Wellen scheinen da haltbarer zu sein (Kugeln größer)


----------



## Joe2407 (4. Januar 2018)

Lagervorspannung kann ich definitiv ausschließen und geplant hab ich es auch schonmal bei beiden.

Und beide haben BSA Standart kein Carbonpressfitgelumpe.


----------



## schnellerpfeil (4. Januar 2018)

Fahre die Kurbel selber an 2 Bikes. Absolut problemlos!


----------



## sluette (6. Januar 2018)

Habe die Kurbel mit BSA und PF30 gefahren, beides absolut kein Problem. Allerdings auch beides max. jeweils ein halbes Jahr. Allerdings finde ich die Montage und Demontage auch zu aufwendig. Ich denke das System ist absolut standfest und ausgereift, aber nichts gerade servicefreundlich, das können andere wirklich besser.


----------



## CrashOversteel (10. Januar 2018)

Ich habe ähnliches feststellen müssen bei der Wartung meines Bikes im Winter. Letztes Jahr Lager auf der nicht Antriebsseite hin und jetzt schon wieder. Mit der XT vorher gab es keine Probleme.


----------



## Sansibar73 (10. Januar 2018)

Joe2407 schrieb:


> Frage an die Hope Kurbel fahrer.
> 
> ich habe hier bei uns im Laden 2 Kunden die permanent schrotte Lager haben bei der Hope Kurbel.
> 
> ...


Fahre das Innenlager als BSA in 3 Rädern und die PF-Version in einem Rad, sowohl mit Hope-, als auch mit Race Face-Kurbel. Bislang hatte ich einmal den Effekt, das nach kurzer Zeit die Nichtantriebsseite rauh lief. Dreck drin, sauber gemacht und seitdem top. So als ob der Dreck eingebaut war....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuloi (12. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
kennt evtl jemand den genauen Außendurchmesser der Lagerschalen vom Hope BSA30 Innenlager? 
Hab bei Hope leider keine Angaben dazu finden können.
Ich würde das Lager gern in mein Propain Spindrift 2018 einbauen, allerdings ist der Hinterbau im Tretlagerbereich recht eng gestaltet.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. Januar 2018)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Fahre die Kurbel selber an 2 Bikes. Absolut problemlos!


Moinsen

Dito 

Ich fahre eine der ersten Kurbeln noch mit den ersten originalen BSA30 Lagern die überhaupt ausgeliefert wurden und mit um die 10000km im jahr Stadt wie Gelände bei nahezu jedem Wetter auch nicht grad wenig.Ein wenig Bums in den Beinen hab ich auch...Ich demontier sie 1-2 mal jährlich und verpass ihr eine Fettpackung,auch den Lagern...
Vielleicht ist der Rahmen auch zu steif,so das im Wiegetritt die Hauptbelastung so zu sehr auf die Lager geht?
Ich persönlich fahre Titanrahmen,der naturgemäß mit etwas Flex,grad im Tretlagerbereich ausgestattet ist,nur so ein Gedanke.
Äußerst penible Montage ist unbedingt erforderlich!
Das die Demontage ein Krampf sein soll,kann ich keineswegs nachvollziehen,man braucht aber unbedingt das original Werkzeug!
Hab als Schrauber auch noch einige andere anderswo verbaut.

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sansibar73 (14. Januar 2018)

Kuloi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kennt evtl jemand den genauen Außendurchmesser der Lagerschalen vom Hope BSA30 Innenlager?
> Hab bei Hope leider keine Angaben dazu finden können.
> Ich würde das Lager gern in mein Propain Spindrift 2018 einbauen, allerdings ist der Hinterbau im Tretlagerbereich recht eng gestaltet.


Außen 50 mm, wenn Du das meinst. Habe auch schon mal überlegt, mir meinen Tretlagerschlüssel "aufzusägen", um mehr Raum bei der Montage zu bekommen....


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Februar 2018)

Kurze Frage. Geht das Lager meiner Race Face Turbine DM Kurbel auch für die Hope kurbel oder brauche ich ein anderes? Mein Spectral hat ein BB92 PressFit Innenlager. Achsdurchmesser ist bei beiden 30mm.


----------



## sluette (2. Februar 2018)

Ich leg mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und sage: Ja, es passt! 
Habe lange das Hope Lager mit der RF Next SL Cinch gefahren, sollte also auch anders herum passen....


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Februar 2018)

sluette schrieb:


> Ich leg mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und sage: Ja, es passt!
> Habe lange das Hope Lager mit der RF Next SL Cinch gefahren, sollte also auch anders herum passen....


Danke. Ich habe sie bestellt. Neu mit Spider für 200,- ist kein schlechter Preis. Nun ist die Frage ob und wie viele von den Spacern ich auf jeder Seite brauche. 

Ebenfalls weiß ich noch nicht ob ich Direct Mount oder mit Spider und Bash fahre. Ich bin grade bei Trial Moves schon das ein oder andere mal auf dem KB aufgekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Danke. Ich habe sie bestellt. Neu mit Spider für 200,- ist kein schlechter Preis. Nun ist die Frage ob und wie viele von den Spacern ich auf jeder Seite brauche.
> 
> Ebenfalls weiß ich noch nicht ob ich Direct Mount oder mit Spider und Bash fahre. Ich bin grade bei Trial Moves schon das ein oder andere mal auf dem KB aufgekommen.


Kurbel konnte gut montiert werden und passt augenscheinlich. Was mich gewundert hatte ist, dass sie schon ohne Spiel saß, bevor ich das Lagerspiel einstellen konnte. Der Vorspannring war komplett an der Kurbel. Selbige dreht sich aber schön sauber und frei, sodass ich den Vorspannring nur minimal an das Lager gedreht und dann festgezogen habe. Es wird sich nach ein paar Fahrten zeigen, ob das Lager evtl. zu breit ist.

Crankboots von Race Face in "S" für die Turbine passen auch schön.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Februar 2018)

Noch eine Frage. Wenn ich doch das Hope Innenlager für mein Spectral benötigen sollte. Kann ich dieses auch mit meinem Unior Steuersatztool einpressen?


----------



## sluette (15. Februar 2018)

Ja, kannst du machen. Um es wie vorgeschrieben zu montieren brauchst du aber noch einen 46mm Inbus (bin mir nicht sicher ob's 46mm ist) denn die beiden Lagerschalen werden nach dem einpressen verschraubt um einen festen Sitz im Rahmen zu gewährleisten.

Ich hatte damals das Standard Lager für 68/73mm Gehäusebreite und habe es später auch in meinem Fatboy mit 100mm Gehäusebreite gefahren, allerdings nur eingepresst und ohne es zu verschrauben. Hat auch ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. April 2018)

sluette schrieb:


> Ja, kannst du machen. Um es wie vorgeschrieben zu montieren brauchst du aber noch einen 46mm Inbus (bin mir nicht sicher ob's 46mm ist) denn die beiden Lagerschalen werden nach dem einpressen verschraubt um einen festen Sitz im Rahmen zu gewährleisten.
> 
> Ich hatte damals das Standard Lager für 68/73mm Gehäusebreite und habe es später auch in meinem Fatboy mit 100mm Gehäusebreite gefahren, allerdings nur eingepresst und ohne es zu verschrauben. Hat auch ohne Probleme funktioniert.


Was muss ich denn hier verschrauben? Schaut so aus, als ob sie einfach nur eingepresst werden.


----------



## Sansibar73 (2. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Schaut so aus, als ob sie einfach nur eingepresst werden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 714308


 das stimmt. Dreht sich in meinem Devinci.....


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. April 2018)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> das stimmt. Dreht sich in meinem Devinci.....


D.h. ich brauch nur das alte samt Hülse rauskloppen und das neue einpressen? Dafür brauch ich dann nicht das teure Tool und schau mal, dass mein Steuersatzwerkzeug passt.


----------



## Sansibar73 (2. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> D.h. ich brauch nur das alte samt Hülse rauskloppen und das neue einpressen? Dafür brauch ich dann nicht das teure Tool und schau mal, dass mein Steuersatzwerkzeug passt.


Ohne jetzt genau verfolgt zu haben, was Du baust - altes Lager raushauen und neues mit der Steuersatzpresse rein. Bei mir hat die brachiale Methode gut geklappt: Gewindestange, zwei Buchenholzklötzchen und ab und zu ein sanfter Schlag mit dem Schonhammer. Halt darauf achten, das man keine Last auf die innere Lagerschale gibt. Steuersatzpresse ist grundsätzlich sicher besser.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. April 2018)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt genau verfolgt zu haben, was Du baust - altes Lager raushauen und neues mit der Steuersatzpresse rein. Bei mir hat die brachiale Methode gut geklappt: Gewindestange, zwei Buchenholzklötzchen und ab und zu ein sanfter Schlag mit dem Schonhammer. Halt darauf achten, das man keine Last auf die innere Lagerschale gibt. Steuersatzpresse ist grundsätzlich sicher besser.


Ich fahre an meinem Canyon Spectral die Hope Kurbel mit Spider. Der Rahmen hat ein Sram GXP Pressfit Innenlager drin, welches vorher mit einer Raceface Turbine DM Kurbel betrieben wurde. Sowohl das Hope, als auch das Sram Innenlager haben 30mm und es passt auch irgendwie. Ich habe aber seit kurzem ein Knarzen in der Innenlagerregion und auch wenn ich nicht sicher gehen kann, dass es am Innenlager liegt, habe ich doch schon vieles ausgeschlossen und gehe der Annahme, dass das Sram Lager eben doch nicht richtig passt.


----------



## Sansibar73 (2. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich fahre an meinem Canyon Spectral die Hope Kurbel mit Spider. Der Rahmen hat ein Sram GXP Pressfit Innenlager drin, welches vorher mit einer Raceface Turbine DM Kurbel betrieben wurde. Sowohl das Hope, als auch das Sram Innenlager haben 30mm und es passt auch irgendwie. Ich habe aber seit kurzem ein Knarzen in der Innenlagerregion und auch wenn ich nicht sicher gehen kann, dass es am Innenlager liegt, habe ich doch schon vieles ausgeschlossen und gehe der Annahme, dass das Sram Lager eben doch nicht richtig passt.


Okay. Kleinigkeit, das SRAM ist dann aber kein GXP, weil das 22/24 mm-Wellen sind. Wenn Du das Lager einbaust, gib etwas Loctite außen auf die Lagerschalen, also den Sitz des Lagers im Tretlagergehäuse. Vorher alles säubern und entfetten. Das SRAM-Innenlager hat diese blöde Plastikhülse, oder?


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. April 2018)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> Okay. Kleinigkeit, das SRAM ist dann aber kein GXP, weil das 22/24 mm-Wellen sind. Wenn Du das Lager einbaust, gib etwas Loctite außen auf die Lagerschalen, also den Sitz des Lagers im Tretlagergehäuse. Vorher alles säubern und entfetten. Das SRAM-Innenlager hat diese blöde Plastikhülse, oder?


Bei Canyon auf der Seite steht Sram GXP Pressfit. Wie dem auch sei, es sollte diese Plastehülse drin haben. Ich geh davon aus, dass alles raus muss und dann nur das Hope Lager eingepresst werden muss. 

Welches Loctite soll drauf? Ich habe sowohl 241 mittelfest als auch hochfest (Nummer habe ich grad nicht im Kopf).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (2. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Was muss ich denn hier verschrauben?
> Anhang anzeigen 714308



Dachte die hätte PF30 verbaut. Sorry, bin nicht so der Checker bei Canyon...


----------



## Sansibar73 (2. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Bei Canyon auf der Seite steht Sram GXP Pressfit. Wie dem auch sei, es sollte diese Plastehülse drin haben. Ich geh davon aus, dass alles raus muss und dann nur das Hope Lager eingepresst werden muss.
> 
> Welches Loctite soll drauf? Ich habe sowohl 241 mittelfest als auch hochfest (Nummer habe ich grad nicht im Kopf).


Hm, Du hast doch die Hope-Kurbel schon drin, oder? Die hat ne 30er Welle, daher mein Hinweis zum Thema GXP. Loctite Mittelfest reicht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. April 2018)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> Hm, Du hast doch die Hope-Kurbel schon drin, oder? Die hat ne 30er Welle, daher mein Hinweis zum Thema GXP. Loctite Mittelfest reicht.


Ja. Hope Kurbel ist drin. Dachte GXP Pressfit gibt es auch in 30mm. Ist ja auch Wurst. Ich bau das die Woche mal ein. Erstaunlicherweise konnte ich den Preload Ring der Kurbel beim aktuellen lager nicht eine halbe Umdrehung gen Lager schrauben. Vielleicht liegt es daran und die Kurbel sitzt zu stramm. Sie ließ sich frei genug drehen. Den Ring der Race Face Kurbel musste ich weiter drehen, bis er gegen das Lager kam.


----------



## Sansibar73 (2. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ja. Hope Kurbel ist drin. Dachte GXP Pressfit gibt es auch in 30mm. Ist ja auch Wurst. Ich bau das die Woche mal ein. Erstaunlicherweise konnte ich den Preload Ring der Kurbel beim aktuellen lager nicht eine halbe Umdrehung gen Lager schrauben. Vielleicht liegt es daran und die Kurbel sitzt zu stramm. Sie ließ sich frei genug drehen. Den Ring der Race Face Kurbel musste ich weiter drehen, bis er gegen das Lager kam.


Ja, ist Wurst, das stimmt. Habe sowohl RF, als auch Hope im Einsatz, scheinbar ist die Hope-Welle minimal kürzer. Bei RF muss ich auch mehr „vorspannen“. Gutes Gelingen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. April 2018)

So. Hope Lager verbaut. Ging erstaunlich einfach. Zuerst habe ich mit einem Austreiber für Steuersatzschalen das alte Lager rausgekloppt und dann das neue Hope mit dem oben genannten Werkzeug eingepresst (Siehe Foto). 

Der Kurbeleinbau wie beschrieben von Hope. 70Nm sind schon krass. Da musste ich erst einmal meinen Drehmomentschlüssel vom Auto holen. Der Vorspannring ging viel weiter zu drehen als beim RaceFace Lager. Was mich verwundert ist, dass die kleine Madenschraube keinen Spalt schließt, wenn man sie festdreht. Ist da innen noch ein kleinerer Ring, den man nicht sieht?


----------



## Sansibar73 (5. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> So. Hope Lager verbaut. Ging erstaunlich einfach. Zuerst habe ich mit einem Austreiber für Steuersatzschalen das alte Lager rausgekloppt und dann das neue Hope mit dem oben genannten Werkzeug eingepresst (Siehe Foto).
> 
> Der Kurbeleinbau wie beschrieben von Hope. 70Nm sind schon krass. Da musste ich erst einmal meinen Drehmomentschlüssel vom Auto holen. Der Vorspannring ging viel weiter zu drehen als beim RaceFace Lager. Was mich verwundert ist, dass die kleine Madenschraube keinen Spalt schließt, wenn man sie festdreht. Ist da innen noch ein kleinerer Ring, den man nicht sieht?


Ne, da ist kein weiterer Ring drin. Die Schraube vom Vorspannring ziehe ich immer nur so fest, dass ich ihn nicht mehr mit der Hand drehen kann. Grad mal nachgeschaut, bleibt aber kein Spalt....


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. April 2018)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> Ne, da ist kein weiterer Ring drin. Die Schraube vom Vorspannring ziehe ich immer nur so fest, dass ich ihn nicht mehr mit der Hand drehen kann. Grad mal nachgeschaut, bleibt aber kein Spalt....


Aber wenn dort kein weiterer Ring drin ist, Wie verringert sich der Durchmesser, wenn da kein Spalt im Ring ist wie bei der Race Face Kurbel?


----------



## Sansibar73 (5. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Aber wenn dort kein weiterer Ring drin ist, Wie verringert sich der Durchmesser, wenn da kein Spalt im Ring ist wie bei der Race Face Kurbel?


Oh, dann haben wir uns missverstanden, der Vorspannring ist geschlitzt und hat einen Spalt, wenn die kleine Inbusschraube gelöst ist. Zieht man diese an, schließt sich der Spalt und der Vorspannring ist fest.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. April 2018)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> Oh, dann haben wir uns missverstanden, der Vorspannring ist geschlitzt und hat einen Spalt, wenn die kleine Inbusschraube gelöst ist. Zieht man diese an, schließt sich der Spalt und der Vorspannring ist fest.


Das ist es ja. Ich seh keinen Spalt. Der sollte doch dort sein, wo die Schraube festzieht. Da ist aber absolut nichts. Nicht mal zu ertasten. Ganz komisch das ganze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (6. April 2018)

Ist ein anderer Ring als bei Race Face. Der Spalt ist innen.


----------



## DerMolch (11. April 2018)

Sagt mal, wie montiert man die HOPE Kurbel eigentlich? Konterring zurück, Konusring rausdrehen.... dann mit dem Schonhammer die antriebsseitige Kurbel von der Welle kloppen?


----------



## pAn1c (12. April 2018)

Moin Jungs, ich hätte eine Frage zu den Hope Kettenblättern, fährt jemand so eins in Verbindung mit der Eagle Kette?
In der  Kettenblatt Beschreibung steht 1x9-1x11.
Passt die schmalere Kette der Eagle auf das Blatt?

Bei Superstar Components steht beim Raptor Kettenblatt bis 1x12.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Stuntfrosch (15. April 2018)

Moin,
gibt es noch ein anderes als das Originale Werkzeug zur Montage des Bb30 Innenlagers?
Besten Dank


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. April 2018)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie montiert man die HOPE Kurbel eigentlich? Konterring zurück, Konusring rausdrehen.... dann mit dem Schonhammer die antriebsseitige Kurbel von der Welle kloppen?


Da gibt es ein Video zu.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. April 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ich hätte eine Frage zu den Hope Kettenblättern, fährt jemand so eins in Verbindung mit der Eagle Kette?
> In der  Kettenblatt Beschreibung steht 1x9-1x11.
> Passt die schmalere Kette der Eagle auf das Blatt?
> 
> ...


Ich fahre eine 12fach Kette mit dem Blatt. Allerdings ein 4 Loch und nicht direct mount. Ist aber egal. Das passt.


Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Moin,
> gibt es noch ein anderes als das Originale Werkzeug zur Montage des Bb30 Innenlagers?
> Besten Dank


Hab ich doch weiter oben schon geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (15. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich fahre eine 12fach Kette mit dem Blatt. Allerdings ein 4 Loch und nicht direct mount. Ist aber egal. Das passt.
> 
> Hab ich doch weiter oben schon geschrieben.


Zu dem Werkzeug, es geht vermutlich um das BSA Schraublager, deines im Beitrag war glaube ich ein pressfit.


----------



## DerMolch (16. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Da gibt es ein Video zu.


Check! Danke!


----------



## Stuntfrosch (16. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich fahre eine 12fach Kette mit dem Blatt. Allerdings ein 4 Loch und nicht direct mount. Ist aber egal. Das passt.
> 
> Hab ich doch weiter oben schon geschrieben.


Habe nur Deinen Press-Fit Beitrag gefunden. Suche ein vernünftiges Schraub"tool".


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Mai 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Was muss ich denn hier verschrauben? Schaut so aus, als ob sie einfach nur eingepresst werden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 714308


Habe heute mal die Kurbel ausgebaut und gemerkt, dass das Lager auf der Antriebsseite rau läuft. Sicherlich noch voll im vertretbaren Rahmen aber auf der Nichtantriebsseite läuft es geschmeidig wie am ersten Tag. Sehr komisch, denn so lange ist es ja nun nicht verbaut.


----------



## Sansibar73 (24. Mai 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Habe heute mal die Kurbel ausgebaut und gemerkt, dass das Lager auf der Antriebsseite rau läuft. Sicherlich noch voll im vertretbaren Rahmen aber auf der Nichtantriebsseite läuft es geschmeidig wie am ersten Tag. Sehr komisch, denn so lange ist es ja nun nicht verbaut.


Hatte ich auch schon - direkt Dichtung runter, altes Fett raus, neues rein. Wenn Du zu lange wartest, machst Du das Lager ganz kaputt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Mai 2018)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon - direkt Dichtung runter, altes Fett raus, neues rein. Wenn Du zu lange wartest, machst Du das Lager ganz kaputt.


Hm... habe jetzt schon alles wieder zusammengebaut...  Wie holst du dort eigentlich das alte Fett raus? Neues reinpressen ist ja kein Problem.


----------



## pAn1c (24. Mai 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Hm... habe jetzt schon alles wieder zusammengebaut...  Wie holst du dort eigentlich das alte Fett raus? Neues reinpressen ist ja kein Problem.


Pressluft, Bremsenreiniger.


----------



## Sansibar73 (24. Mai 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Pressluft, Bremsenreiniger.


So tu ich auch....


----------



## BergabHeizer (27. Mai 2018)

Servus,
fährt hier jemand ein ChrisKing Innenlager? Mein originales von Hope ist nach einem Jahr verschlissen, Montage und Vorspannung wurde korrekt ausgeführt. 

Gruß
Bgh


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. Juni 2018)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Servus,
> fährt hier jemand ein ChrisKing Innenlager? Mein originales von Hope ist nach einem Jahr verschlissen, Montage und Vorspannung wurde korrekt ausgeführt.
> 
> Gruß
> Bgh




Moinsen

Jup....wat möchste denn wissen?
Mein Hope hat über 2 Jahre gehalten,mehr als 25000km.
Hab nur aus Aufwertungsgründen gewechselt,da ich auch nen Chris King LRS fahre und sehr gern alle Lagergeschichten von einem Hersteller habe.
Absolut problemlose und easy Montage...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jules86 (4. Juni 2018)

Brauch mal eure Hilfe: Ist das Kettenblatt noch in Ordnung? Habe bei meiner Eagle so ein komisches mahlendes Geräusch. Das kommt vom Kettenblatt (habe kurzfristig ne andere Kurbel mit neuem Kettenblatt verbaut und da war es nicht). Überlege jetzt halt, ob ich wieder ein Hope Kettenblatt nehme oder einen 3.Anbieter.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Juni 2018)

jules86 schrieb:


> Brauch mal eure Hilfe: Ist das Kettenblatt noch in Ordnung? Habe bei meiner Eagle so ein komisches mahlendes Geräusch. Das kommt vom Kettenblatt (habe kurzfristig ne andere Kurbel mit neuem Kettenblatt verbaut und da war es nicht). Überlege jetzt halt, ob ich wieder ein Hope Kettenblatt nehme oder einen 3.Anbieter.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 737421 Anhang anzeigen 737422


Oder du nimmst eine Feile und feilst die Grate ab. Dann ist das Geräusch weg.


----------



## Sansibar73 (4. Juni 2018)

Also am Ende ist das noch nicht. Nicht mehr neu, aber definitiv nicht runtergefahren. Der ein oder andere Grat wird die Musik machen, sehe ich auch so.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Juni 2018)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Mein Hope hat über 2 Jahre gehalten,mehr als 25000km.


Ich habe heute wieder dieses Knacken gehabt. Eigentlich hatte ich das Lager komplett fettfrei und dann mit einer ordentlichen Fettpackung wieder verschlossen. Ich habe das Lager nicht zu stark vorgespannt und die Kurbel drehte sich auch frei. 

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Hope Pro II Evo Lager, welche sehr schnell kaputt waren. Da hatte Hope sehr schnell neue rausgeschickt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Juni 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe heute wieder dieses Knacken gehabt. Eigentlich hatte ich das Lager komplett fettfrei und dann mit einer ordentlichen Fettpackung wieder verschlossen. Ich habe das Lager nicht zu stark vorgespannt und die Kurbel drehte sich auch frei.
> 
> Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Hope Pro II Evo Lager, welche sehr schnell kaputt waren. Da hatte Hope sehr schnell neue rausgeschickt.


Hier mal die Antwort von Hope:



			
				Johnny-Hope schrieb:
			
		

> Thankyou for your email - unfortunately you have stumbled upon one of the dilemmas of modern bike mechanics - you have probably already realised this by having a quick search on any of the popular bike forums, which are rife with creaking issues. We resisted doing a press fit bottom bracket for a long time as to try and protest against what bike manufacturers were doing, simply making manufacturing processes simpler and quicker for frames - whilst creating these issues -  as component manufacturers we only saw the negatives . Alas the standard remained and we had to conform, but we weren't happy in doing  plastic press fit cups installed independently of one other, a poor shortlife solution in our opinion - so we designed a locking system, much like a difflock, were the cups are tightened together to pull tight into the frame and also ensure one cup couldn't move and twist independently of the other, thus causing creaking.
> 
> This couldn't be done using plastic or resin, not only because we wanted them to lock together, but also wanting the bearings to be replaceable (as so many bb's are simply binned!), so we created an aluminium cup, the downside of that is tolerances, where a plastic cup will allow a little bit of give to the frame it is being installed, aluminium will not - so it is vital the frame it is being installed to is free of any dirt and grit, and also any paint or lacquer which may have been left from manufacturing as this can cause squeaks and creaks.  Ensuring your frame is at its best before installation would eliminate that as source, also ensure the bb is fully clean, it is imperative in any press fit situation that surfaces are clinically clean - any interference from grit or dirt can cause problems later on - and any slight noise resonates through a hollow carbon frame.
> 
> ...


----------



## sluette (8. Juni 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe heute wieder dieses Knacken gehabt. Eigentlich hatte ich das Lager komplett fettfrei und dann mit einer ordentlichen Fettpackung wieder verschlossen. Ich habe das Lager nicht zu stark vorgespannt und die Kurbel drehte sich auch frei.
> 
> Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Hope Pro II Evo Lager, welche sehr schnell kaputt waren. Da hatte Hope sehr schnell neue rausgeschickt.


Welches Lager hast du denn verbaut?


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Juni 2018)

sluette schrieb:


> Welches Lager hast du denn verbaut?


Im Betreff hatte ich "Press Fit 41 30mm bottom bracket issues" stehen. Da hat er offensichtlich etwas verwechselt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Juni 2018)

Hat wer ein Rotor BSA Innenlager mit einer Hope Kurbel in Betrieb. Rotor macht ja feine Sachen und das Lager ist mal glatt 48€ Billiger als das von Hope.


----------



## Lennart (28. Juni 2018)

Glaub der @Kharma fährt die Kombi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (28. Juni 2018)

Wat? Ick? Hier...

Ähm, jaja, fahr ich und kann bisher nichts negatives berichten, außer dass auch Rotor so kreativ ist und einen eigenen Schlüssel zur Befestigung benötigt, wobei der, glaube ich, mitgeliefert wird.
Inzwischen habe ich wohl VIER! verschiedene Innenlagerschlüssel

Achja, Rotorlager kann man wohl austauschen, wie bei Hope.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Juni 2018)

Kharma schrieb:


> Wat? Ick? Hier...
> 
> Ähm, jaja, fahr ich und kann bisher nichts negatives berichten, außer dass auch Rotor so kreativ ist und einen eigenen Schlüssel zur Befestigung benötigt, wobei der, glaube ich, mitgeliefert wird.
> Inzwischen habe ich wohl VIER! verschiedene Innenlagerschlüssel
> ...


Cool. Danke. In welchem Rahmen fährst du das denn und wie viele Spacer auf jeder Seite. Bei Hope ist das ja toll erklärt. Bei Rotor steig ich nicht durch.


----------



## Kharma (28. Juni 2018)

Na in meinem Cotic-Rahmen (den du ja verschmähst  ). Und Spacer sind...Moment...äh habe ich nur einen auf der Nichtantriebsseite, von wegen Kettenlinie und so.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Juni 2018)

Kharma schrieb:


> Na in meinem Cotic-Rahmen (den du ja verschmähst  ). Und Spacer sind...Moment...äh habe ich nur einen auf der Nichtantriebsseite, von wegen Kettenlinie und so.


Ach du bist das.  Du fährst Shimano 11fach oder?


----------



## Kharma (28. Juni 2018)

Richtisch²


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Juli 2018)

Rotor Innenlager passt. Habe bei 73mm einen 2.5mm Spacer auf der Antriebsseite. Der wird aber vor das Lager getan und nicht mit der Lagerhülse festgeschraubt. Also nicht wie bei Shimano. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass es sich hier um ein 30mm Lager handelt. 

Ich vermute aber, dass das Rotor auch breiter baut als das Hope Lager, denn genau wie beim Race Face Pressfit Lager, kann man den Vorspannring nicht mehr viel gen Lager drehen.

Es passt aber alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (10. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Der wird aber vor das Lager getan und nicht mit der Lagerhülse festgeschraubt.


Wesrum? Ich habe den wie immer verbaut...


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Juli 2018)

Kharma schrieb:


> Wesrum? Ich habe den wie immer verbaut...


Na normalerweise kommt doch der Spacer zwischen Rahmen und Lagerschale. Bei Rotor kommt der Spacer auf die Kurbelwelle. D.h. der Innendurchmesser ist 30mm.


----------



## Kharma (10. Juli 2018)

Irgendwie steh ich gerade auf'm Schlauch... Die Spacer sind doch für 30mm?! Aber am Ende läuft es ja auf dasselbe hinaus...


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Juli 2018)

Kharma schrieb:


> Irgendwie steh ich gerade auf'm Schlauch... Die Spacer sind doch für 30mm?! Aber am Ende läuft es ja auf dasselbe hinaus...


Ja. Bei Shimano (und glaube auch Hope) nimmst du einen 2.5mm Spacer, steckst ihn auf die Lagerschale und schraubst diese in den Rahmen. Beim Rotor Innenlager, schraubst du die Lagerschale in den Rahmen und steckst einen 2.5mm Spacer auf die Achse der Kurbel.


----------



## Lennart (11. Juli 2018)

Ich würde eher das Innenlager so montieren, dass die Lager genau da auf der Welle sitzen, wo der Hersteller der Kurbel die Lauffläche der Lager vorgesehen hat. Zumal man mit einem Spacer auf der Welle (statt auf der Lagerschale) weniger Stützbreite hat. So kurz kann das Gewinde auf der Lagerschale kaum sein, dass da kein 2,5 mm Distanzring draufpasst.


----------



## Kharma (11. Juli 2018)

Ich versteh ihn so, dass der Spacer nur auf die Welle passt weil er direkt 30mm Durchmesser hat. Ist mir aber bei meinem Lager so nicht vorgekommen.


----------



## Lennart (11. Juli 2018)

Naja und ich würde halt statt des Wellen-Spacers einen Innenlager-Spacer verbauen. Von nem alten Innenlager.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Juli 2018)

Kharma schrieb:


> Ich versteh ihn so, dass der Spacer nur auf die Welle passt weil er direkt 30mm Durchmesser hat. Ist mir aber bei meinem Lager so nicht vorgekommen.


Ja das ist so. D.h. der Spacer ist recht klein. Ich würde auch gern noch einen Spacer zwischen Lagerschale und Rahmen montieren, hatte aber keinen mehr da. Da ich die Kurbel aber noch mal abbauen werde, werde ich das auch gleich erledigen denke ich.


----------



## HumbdiDumbdi (6. Oktober 2018)

Moin Zusammen,

nachdem meine X0 Kurbel den Urlaub nicht überstanden hat, habe ich mir die Hope Kurbel zu gelegt. Die Montage an sich geht soweit auch ganz gut. Es sieht nur so aus als ob der 2 Fach Spider nicht ganz gerade sitzen würde, wenn ich die Kurbel drehe Eiern die Kettenblätter (und der Spider an sich) etwas vom Rahmen weg.
Den Spider habe ich schon 2 mal neu montiert ohne das es was gebracht hätte, hat da jemand einen Tip was ich eventuell falsch mache? Bin eigentlich der Anleitung gefolgt.

Danke.

Edit: Okay, hat sich erledigt, Fall von geistiger Umnachtung.


----------



## YZ-Rider (10. Oktober 2018)

* was hier stand, hat sich bereits erledigt *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lex-parker (21. Oktober 2018)

Servus an die Hope Fahrer,
Ich habe mittlerweile meine zweite Hope Kurbel in Kombination mit Liteville Rahmen (301Mk12 und 601Mk4).
Bei der Montage mit dem original Werkzeug, dem langen flachen Schlüssel kommt man auf der Nichtantriebsseite beim Liteville nicht weit, aufschneiden geht nicht. Verbiegt direkt...

Habe jetzt bei Hope direkt mal nach einem passenden Werkzeug mit Aufnahme für z.B. Drehmomentschlüssel gefragt: schnell kam von Johny die Antwort. Ja, gibt es! 
Über den Fachhandel bestellen...
Gesagt, getan! Drei Tage und 29,95€ später war er da!

Top! Passt und ist besser als das unpraktische oben beschriebene Teil!

Empfehlenswert!


----------



## schnellerpfeil (18. November 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe das Lager nicht zu stark vorgespannt....



Hier wird der Hund begraben liegen...!
Da wird nix vorgespannt. Es wird nur das axiale Spiel ausgeglichen, mehr nicht. Gerade so, das die Achse sich nicht mehr bewegen kann. Mehr ist Lagermord!


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. November 2018)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Hier wird der Hund begraben liegen...!
> Da wird nix vorgespannt. Es wird nur das axiale Spiel ausgeglichen, mehr nicht. Gerade so, das die Achse sich nicht mehr bewegen kann. Mehr ist Lagermord!


Ja... ist ja klar. Ich habe mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt. Bei der Race Face Aeffect davor, und auch bei der RF Atlas nach der Hope Kurbel habe ich ebenso montiert und kein Knacken gehabt. D.h. den Ring nur so fest angeschraubt, bis kein seitliches Spiel mehr da war.


----------



## YZ-Rider (30. Dezember 2018)

Wie schaut es denn bei der Hope Kurbel mit einem Lagerwechsel aus? Meine Lager sind langsam fällig. Die Edelstahllager gibt es ja einzeln für ca 20€/stk. Lassen sich die Lager aus den BSA-Gehäusen leicht entfernen und einzeln ersetzen oder sind sie so eingepresst, dass es besser ist, gleich einen komplett neuen Innenlagersatz für ca. 85€ zu nehmen?
Wie schaut es mit Drittanbietern aus? Hat wer z.B. schon einmal Innenlager von Rotor mit einer Hope Kurbel verbaut? Klar wäre ich auch wieder bereit die Hope Lager zu nehmen, aber wenn Alternativen ähnlich gut sind und sich im Preis deutlich unterscheiden, wieso nicht 
Habe die BSA-30 Ausführung als 68er Breite in einem Nicolai G16 Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (31. Dezember 2018)

Moin YZ-Rider

Ja die kannst du eigentlich ganz einfach selbst wechseln,kein Problem.
Wie macht sich das denn bemerkbar das sie reif sind?
Knacken die schon bzw.laufen rauh?
Ich bin meine fast zwei Jahre gefahren,bevor ich sie gewechselt habe...bestimmt ca.20000km,waren aber mit ner anständigen Fettpackung verbaut!
Sind also qualitätsmäßig absolut Top!Da würd ich nicht sparen...
Zum Ausbau: Kurbel demontieren und eine Lagerschale aus dem Rahmen schrauben,danach fühlst du an der im Rahmen verbliebenen Schale mit dem Finger wo innenseitig hinter dem Lager eine Aussparung ist,dort setzt du dann mit einem etwas längeren Schraubenzieher an und gibst ihn einen oder zwei kräftige Schläge,dann sollte das Lager raus sein!
Danach dasselbe mit der anderen Lagerschale,diese wieder montieren,nachdem du die leere natürlich demontiert hast...
Das hat den Sinn,das du mit dem Schraubenzieher besser an die Aussparung kommst.
Zum Schluß,die leere demontierte Lagerschale wieder montieren und mit einem Steuersatzeinpresswerkzeug die neuen Lager,natürlich gut eingefettet,wieder montieren,Kurbel auch wieder montieren und feddich.

Viel Spaß dabei...

Grüße und guten Rutsch

Nils


----------



## sluette (1. Januar 2019)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit Drittanbietern aus? Hat wer z.B. schon einmal Innenlager von Rotor mit einer Hope Kurbel verbaut?



Ich habe damals eine RaceFace Atlas Cinch Kurbel in einem Hope 30mm PF Innenlager gefahren. Das hat ohne Probleme geklappt, also sollte die Hope Kurbel z.B. auch in einem RaceFace Lager laufen.


----------



## YZ-Rider (1. Januar 2019)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin YZ-Rider
> 
> Ja die kannst du eigentlich ganz einfach selbst wechseln,kein Problem.
> Wie macht sich das denn bemerkbar das sie reif sind?
> ...



Frohes Neues! 

Das hört sich doch gut an.
Die Lager sind seit Ende 2016, seit dem Erstaufbau des Rahmens, im Einsatz. Allerdings ist das Bike dann bei Nicolai erst einmal ein knappes Jahr als Testbike gelaufen, und wie sagt man doch immer so schön: Don't be gentle, it's a rental. Lager wurden dann alle getauscht und alles frisch aufgebaut, eben bis auf das Tretlager, was sich nun nach einem weiteren Jahr bemerkbar macht. Zwei Jahre kommen also auch hier gut hin. Man merkt nun, dass sie rau laufen und auch mittlerweile nervig beim Treten knacken. Ich habe nun im eingebauten Zustand die Lager auf einer Seite mal aufgemacht und nachgefettet und nach der Kurbelmontage die Vorspannung nochmal etwas erhöht. Jetzt ist es erstmal wieder ruhiger, aber nach der dreckigen und matschigen Jahreszeit kommen sie neu. Wenn man sie leicht, ohne die Tretlagerschalen zu beschädigen, rausbekommt, werde ich wahrscheinlich dann nur die Lager tauschen Ansonsten kommt eben einmal alles neu. Dann wohl auch wieder Hope, denn die Qualität stimmt. Nur der Preis ist meiner Meinung etwas zu viel des Guten.





Ich hatte lange eine Race Face Turbine Kurbel. Die Qualität der Kurbel war klasse, leicht und beständig. Die Lagerqualität war meiner Meinung nach aber unterirdisch. Von daher fällt Race Face raus.


----------



## pAn1c (1. Januar 2019)

Der Einstellring dient nicht zum "vor spannen", davon gehen die Lager kaputt.
Er dient zur Reduzierung des Axialspiels, welches aber noch minimal vorhanden sein sollte.


----------



## YZ-Rider (1. Januar 2019)

Du beschränkst die axiale Bewegungsrichtung der Welle auf null, indem du die Lagerinnenringe auf der Welle axial festsetzt mit der Mutter. Das heißt "ein Lager vorspannen" und bedeutet nicht gleich, Lagerinnenring und Lageraußenring gegeneinander zu "verspannen".  Letzteres kannst du hier auch nicht wirklich, wenn du die Mutter gefühlvoll mit Hand anziehst, da du ja gleichzeitig auf Innen- und Außenring durch die Abdeckkappe vor dem Lager drückst, oder habe ich da jetzt etwas falsch in Erinnerung? Die Vorspannkraft ist hier für die Rillenkugellager halt sehr gering. Spürbares Axialspiel sollte dann nicht mehr vorhanden sein, damit sich die von außen einwirkenden Kräfte gleichmäßig auf alle Wälzkörper verteilen. Da ist in diesem Fall ein leichte Vorspannung für die Lebensdauer des Lagers wahrscheinlich deutlich besser, als die Kurbel mit leichtem Spiel zu fahren. Kurz: die Mutter mit Gefühl und Bedacht anziehen.

Und nachdem die Kurbel nach einer Reinigung und Neuschmierung wieder montiert war und sich das viele Fett nach der ersten Fahrt etwas rausgefahren hat, musste ich die Vospannmutter noch etwas nachziehen, was auch das nervige Knacken etwas vermindert hat. Das war in meinem letzten Post gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey12345 (29. Januar 2019)

Auf der Core Show wurde im HB130 wohl eine etwas überarbeitete Kurbel gezeigt...Bin mal gespannt wann da erste Infos kommen


----------



## YZ-Rider (29. Januar 2019)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Auf der Core Show wurde im HB130 wohl eine etwas überarbeitete Kurbel gezeigt...Bin mal gespannt wann da erste Infos kommen



Hoffentlich wird die Montage etwas erleichtert. Die Qualität der Kurbel und auch der Werkzeuge ist zwar top und auch optisch der Hammer, aber ein Montage ist immer etwas aufwendig gegenüber anderen Herstellern. Aber auch dabei wird sich schon ein kluger Ingenieur bei Hope was gedacht haben...


----------



## sluette (29. Januar 2019)

Steht zumindest EVO druff..


----------



## provester (29. Januar 2019)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird die Montage etwas erleichtert. Die Qualität der Kurbel und auch der Werkzeuge ist zwar top und auch optisch der Hammer, aber ein Montage ist immer etwas aufwendig gegenüber anderen Herstellern. Aber auch dabei wird sich schon ein kluger Ingenieur bei Hope was gedacht haben...



Genau dies ist der Grund, warum ich sie nicht mehr fahre - fand sie auch optisch top - aber das „Gefrickel“ mit den ganzen Adaptern, da ist man im Urlaub echt aufgeschmissen, wenn man „mal eben“ die Kurbel demontieren will.. hab jetzt ne RaceFace - die ist mit einem Handgriff demontiert


----------



## YZ-Rider (29. Januar 2019)

provester schrieb:


> Genau dies ist der Grund, warum ich sie nicht mehr fahre - fand sie auch optisch top - aber das „Gefrickel“ mit den ganzen Adaptern, da ist man im Urlaub echt aufgeschmissen, wenn man „mal eben“ die Kurbel demontieren will.. hab jetzt ne RaceFace - die ist mit einem Handgriff demontiert


Das stimmt. Bin von Race Face gekommen und der Ausbau ist dagegen echt ein Akt. Aber allein die Lagerqualität von Hope ist deutlich besser als Race Face, da lohnt sich das schon mal


----------



## provester (29. Januar 2019)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Bin von Race Face gekommen und der Ausbau ist dagegen echt ein Akt. Aber allein die Lagerqualität von Hope ist deutlich besser als Race Face, da lohnt sich das schon mal



Deshalb fahr ich jetzt ne NextR mit Hope Lagern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YZ-Rider (29. Januar 2019)

provester schrieb:


> Deshalb fahr ich jetzt ne NextR mit Hope Lagern


So muss das 

Ich bleib bei Alu. Zu viele Sram XO Knack gesehen


----------



## sluette (30. Januar 2019)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/final-randoms-core-bike-2019.html

"_Hope's cranks have been updated to be both *lighter* and *stiffer *for 2019. The cranks should also be *easier to fit* from now on as they use a self extracting arm/axle interface. The cranks will be available in 165, 170 and 175mm lengths from March 1._"

Mal abwarten, könnten dann ja meine NEXT SL ersetzen...


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Januar 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/final-randoms-core-bike-2019.html
> 
> "_Hope's cranks have been updated to be both *lighter* and *stiffer *for 2019. The cranks should also be *easier to fit* from now on as they use a self extracting arm/axle interface. The cranks will be available in 165, 170 and 175mm lengths from March 1._"
> 
> Mal abwarten, könnten dann ja meine NEXT SL ersetzen...


Und mit einem integrierten Abzieher.


----------



## DocThrasher (1. Februar 2019)

Ersatzteile für die Kurbel und die Bremsen gehören ins Gepäck!


----------



## Big_Jim (3. Februar 2019)

interessant ist es, ob der integrierte Abzieher auf die "alte" Kurbel passt


----------



## sluette (4. März 2019)

"The new EVO Cranks need only a 10mm Allen key for installation and extraction, doing away with the need for multiple tools."


----------



## imkreisdreher (4. März 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> "The new EVO Cranks need only a 10mm Allen key for installation and extraction, doing away with the need for multiple tools."


warum kein 8mm?  Hope macht immer wieder komische Sachen.


----------



## YZ-Rider (4. März 2019)

Ob 8mm oder 10mm ist für den Endbenutzer doch letztlich egal. Wer in seinem Werkzeugkasten oder Drehmomentschlüssel ein 8mm Steckaufsatz hat, hat auch meistens einen 10mm. Das schöne ist doch, wie sehr die Montage nun erleichtert wird. Nun ist es kein Unterschied mehr zu Race Face und Rock Shox. Aber nur wegen der besseren Montierbarkeit werde ich persönlich wohl nicht umsteigen...


----------



## sluette (4. März 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> warum kein 8mm?  Hope macht immer wieder komische Sachen.



Ist mir persönlich ehrlich gesagt völlig Latte... Ich habe mich aber auch nicht über die Montage der alten Kurbel aufgeregt...


----------



## pAn1c (4. März 2019)

Hope is Hope! Hate it, or Love it!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (4. März 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> Ist mir persönlich ehrlich gesagt völlig Latte... Ich habe mich aber auch nicht über die Montage der alten Kurbel aufgeregt...


Ich mag gute technische Lösungen und eine gute technische Lösung bedeutet, dass mit wenigen Teilen und niedriger Komplexität ein ausgezeichnetes Ergebnis erreicht wird. Da sind sie mit der Evo auf einem guten Weg. Da 8mm Innensechskant verbreitet ist (ich habe mir zB nur einen 8er Schlüssel gekauft) wählt man das, wenn es für eine andere Lösung keinen besonders triftigen Grund gibt.


pAn1c schrieb:


> Hope is Hope! Hate it, or Love it!


Nein, manches find ich sinnvoll, top funktional oder schön, anderes ist Murks oder nicht ausgereift. Dieses "Hate it or love it" hab ich noch nie verstanden.


----------



## olson (26. März 2019)

Servus zusammen,

ich würde die Kurbel gerne an meinem Rad verbauen. Das Setup sieht folgendermaßen aus, 2x11 und Boost-Hinterbau. Leider kann ich nirgends einen 2-fach Spider für Boost finden. Gibt es zufällig jemanden hier der diese Kombi auch fährt und mir weiterhelfen kann. Oder funktioniert diese Kombi nicht?


----------



## sluette (27. März 2019)

olson schrieb:


> Leider kann ich nirgends einen 2-fach Spider für Boost finden.



Ich habe noch nie was von Boost spezifischen 2-fach Spidern gehört, nicht bei Hope und auch nicht bei anderen Herstellern...


----------



## olson (27. März 2019)

sluette schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie was von Boost spezifischen 2-fach Spidern gehört, nicht bei Hope und auch nicht bei anderen Herstellern...



Von RaceFace gibt es 2 verschieden 2fach Cinch-Spider einmal normal und einmal für Boost.
Auch Shimano bietet für seine aktuelle XT-Reihe "normale" sowie Boost-Kurbeln an. (Wobei man hier die ganze Kurbel austauschen muss, da der Spider anscheinend nicht seperat erhältlich / tauschbar ist).

Der Boost-Spider würde wegen der Kettenlinie schon Sinn machen, oder täusche ich mich da?
Wäre es evtl. ein Ausweg beim Innenlager einen Spacer mehr auf der Antriebsseite zu verbauen? (Bei 73mm Gehäusebreite).
Oder spanne ich damit die Kurbel zu sehr vor?


----------



## YZ-Rider (19. April 2019)

Welchen Steckschlüsselaufsatz benutzt ihr für das Innenlager der Hope Kurbel mit 30mm Achse?
Habe mir das M097 von IceToolz besorgt, was z.B. für Rotor BSA30 ausgeschrieben ist. Leider ist es kleiner vom Durchmesser als der einfache Hope Montageschlüssel. Dachte es handelt sich bei dem Hope um ein normales BSA30 Innenlager


----------



## J.D.4479 (19. April 2019)

Die gibt es so weit ich weiß zur Zeit nur von Hope selbst.
Einmal als Cuptool für eine Ratsche
https://activesport.co/WebRoot/Stor...5630/EF58/D758/0A48/3508/25CE/IMG_1619_ml.jpg
und einmal als Schlüssel
https://www.hibike.com/hope-bsa-30-...5ee54a5325c6d0de127737bc04a861d6#var_91840009

M.f.G. Jens


----------



## YZ-Rider (19. April 2019)

J.D.4479 schrieb:


> Die gibt es so weit ich weiß zur Zeit nur von Hope selbst.
> Einmal als Cuptool für eine Ratsche
> https://activesport.co/WebRoot/Stor...5630/EF58/D758/0A48/3508/25CE/IMG_1619_ml.jpg
> und einmal als Schlüssel
> ...



Super, vielen Dank. Den Schlüsselaufsatz von Hope hatte ich bisher noch garnicht auf dem Schirm.


----------



## Dusius (30. April 2019)

Kann ich die Hope Evo Kurbel auch mit einem nicht Hope BSA30 Lager montieren?


----------



## ettan (8. Mai 2019)

Wie ist den die Qualität der Hope Lager (Pressfit).

Rechtfertigt sich der (extrem) hohe Aufpreis?
Derzeit fahre ich Shimano Lager und bin das knacken leid. Nach jeder Regenfahrt, demontieren, putzen, fetten -> Ruhe.
Kaum fährt man wieder im Regen, knacken und das Spiel beginnt von neuem...

Teuer sind die Lager, wenn dafür ein - zwei Jahre ruhe ist, wäre der Aufpreis ja okay...

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Lager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (9. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte eins ca. 2 Jahre / 4000km im Gebrauch. Danach hab ich's technisch einwandfrei mit dem Rahmen verkauft. 
Würde ich immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## YZ-Rider (10. Juni 2019)

Kurze Frage: Das Silber bei den Hope Lagerschalen. Ist das unbeschichtetes Alu, sprich raw?


----------



## Diddo (10. Juni 2019)

Die farblosen Teile sind alle passiviert oder eloxiert. Hope verkauft keine Teile raw.


----------



## Kharma (8. August 2019)

Guten Tag an die Hope-Spezies hier...
Bei dem Versuch, eine andere Spider an meine Hope-Kurbel zu werfen, entdeckte ich folgendes:














DAS kann doch nicht normal sein, oder?

Ist ca. ein Jahr alt (Update: Okay, ist doch schon zwei Jahre alt). Angebaut an einem HT mit 140mm (Stanton Switchback) und einem Nutzungsbereich von Touren bis, mmh, Endurotechnischen Kram...?!
Kein Bikepark oder größere Sprünge als'n Meter-Drop und ich wiege all in 90 kg. 
Finde ich schon Krass.


----------



## schnellerpfeil (9. August 2019)

Das ist auch nicht normal. War die Schraube mit den empfohlenen 70-75N verschraubt?


----------



## Kharma (9. August 2019)

Naja... was meine Arme und das Werkzeug eben hergeben. : /


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (9. August 2019)

Kharma schrieb:


> Naja... was meine Arme und das Werkzeug eben hergeben. : /



Drehmomentschlüssel sind sehr sehr sinnvoll, gerade bei Momenten die eher nicht „nach Gefühl“ möglich sind. 

Ich würde freundlich bei Hope fragen ob die eine Erklärung dafür haben und schauen ob außer der Achse etwas defekt ist.


----------



## Kharma (9. August 2019)

Ich habe ja für kleine Schrauben und allem bis zu 20 NM einen Drehmomentschlüssel, aber bisher haben alle anderen Kurbel von Shimano über SRAM bis hin zur Race Face next SL wunderbar auch so funktioniert. 
Aber ja, natürlich hast du recht, nur Anwenderfreundlich ist das alles nicht so ganz. Ich will ja auch gar nicht groß stänkern... Beim Fahren habe ich ja nicht mal was gemerkt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. August 2019)

Kharma schrieb:


> Beim Fahren habe ich ja nicht mal was gemerkt.


Also wieder einbauen und weiterfahren. Vorher aber noch den neuen Spider montieren


----------



## Kharma (9. August 2019)

Spider is dran... weiterfahren werd ich trotzdem nicht. Psyche und so


----------



## YZ-Rider (12. August 2019)

Mich hat es nun auch erwischt und die neue Hope Evo Kurbel ist bestellt (Umstieg von der alten Hope Kurbel). Das Rad wird bei jeden Bedingungen gefahren und das auch viel im Park. Dementsprechend regelmäßig wird auch alles zerlegt, gepflegt und nachgefettet und da ist die neue Hope Kurbel nun deutlich praktischer... 
Falls hier wer an einer günstigen, gebrauchten Hope Kurbel mit ein paar Kampfspuren am Ende der Kurbelarme Interesse hat, meldet euch  Zustand ansonsten einwandfrei.


----------



## ders (12. August 2019)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Mich hat es nun auch erwischt und die neue Hope Evo Kurbel ist bestellt (Umstieg von der alten Hope Kurbel). Das Rad wird bei jeden Bedingungen gefahren und das auch viel im Park. Dementsprechend regelmäßig wird auch alles zerlegt, gepflegt und nachgefettet und da ist die neue Hope Kurbel nun deutlich praktischer...
> Falls hier wer an einer günstigen, gebrauchten Hope Kurbel mit ein paar Kampfspuren am Ende der Kurbelarme Interesse hat, meldet euch  Zustand ansonsten einwandfrei.


 Hier!


----------



## cajus (5. April 2020)

Moin zusammen. Versuche gerade meine (nicht Evo) Hope-Kurbel zu demontieren - wegen Geknacke... Mache ich jetzt das erste Mal und krieg es gerade nicht so recht hin. Was ich bisher gemacht habe:

Antriebsseite: Endkappe runtergeschraubt und mit diesem Stern-Werkzeug den Konus rausgedreht.
Nicht-Antriebsseite: Lagervorspannungs-Ring gelöst (2.5mm Innensechskant los und dann Richtung Kurbel gedreht)
 Dieses Spacer-Ding passt nur mit Nachdruck zwischen Lager und Lagervorspannungs-Ring, ging aber
Mit diesem scharfkantigen Bierflaschenöffner-Tool den Lagervorspannungs-Ring Richtung Tretlager schrauben
Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, mit wieviel Gewalt ich da rangehen soll, aber da tut sich rein garnix - ausser dass es das Eloxal beschädigt. Vielleicht war ich bei der Montage etwas zu grobmotorisch und habs zu beherzt angezogen (leider kein Drehmomentschlüssel für >25Nm verfügbar)... Hattet ihr das auch schon mal?

Alternativ könnte ich die Kurbel auf der nicht-Antriebsseite lösen, allerdings bekomme ich da das Stern-Werkzeug nicht rein. Kann auch mit zu viel Anzugsenthusiasmus zusammenhängen. Da könnte ich das Tool jetzt mit dem Hammer reinschlagen - ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es bei der Montage auf dieser Seite auch erst leicht rein ging und hinterher kaum raus. Ist das normal?


----------



## sluette (6. April 2020)

Wenn du's vernünftig eingebaut hast, sollte sich der Spannkegel (mit dem Sternadapter) leicht lösen lassen. Ich würde halt versuchen die Kurbel auf der Antriebsseite vorsichtig mit nem Schonhammer zu lösen. Dann kannst du die Achse zur anderen Seite rausziehen.


----------



## kneesliding (14. April 2020)

Moin,

hat jemand der: HOPE Extraction Captive Nut for EVO Crankset tauschen können? 
Gibt es einen Trick? Ich weiss das es einen LH Thread ist. aber das ding ist soo fest...


----------



## cajus (2. Mai 2020)

sluette schrieb:


> Wenn du's vernünftig eingebaut hast, sollte sich der Spannkegel (mit dem Sternadapter) leicht lösen lassen. Ich würde halt versuchen die Kurbel auf der Antriebsseite vorsichtig mit nem Schonhammer zu lösen. Dann kannst du die Achse zur anderen Seite rausziehen.



Hallo @sluette - sorry, hat etwas gedauert. Bei der ganzen Kinder-Corona-Betreuung momentan, weiss man gar nicht wann man noch im Keller etwas schrauben soll... Aber jetzt  

Ich hab mir das gerade nochmal angeschaut und abbekommen: der Spannkegel war ja nicht das Problem, der ging leicht raus. Dann Habe ich den Sternadapter auf der Antriebsseite in die Achse geschraubt und mit dem Schonhammer heraus geklopft. Brauchte man schon etwas Nachdruck, löste sich dann aber letztendlich doch.

Das eine Lager (Hope) geht zwar so gerade noch, werde ich aber bald mal wechseln müssen. Das Lager hat beim Einbau schon genervt, weil für das mitgelieferten "schwabbel" Ring-Schlüssel nicht genug Platz zwischen Tretlager und Aufnahme der Hinterrad-Schwinge war. Jetzt hatte ich gerade nochmal geschaut, ob es da eine Nuss für gibt. Passt diese hier









						30mm Werkzeug für Hope - Silber
					

Stecknuss mit Vierkantaufnahme für BSA 30 mm Schale. Kompatibilität nur für Hope Innenlagerschalen Gewicht: 50 g




					www.bike-mailorder.de
				




, oder ist das wieder irgend ein anderer "Standard"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YZ-Rider (2. Mai 2020)

Wenn du das BSA 30 Lager hast, dann passt sie. Habe das Geld vor einiger Zeit auch investiert, es lohnt sich. Bei einer 24er Welle passt es nicht.


----------



## cajus (2. Mai 2020)

Hi @YZ-Rider, super. Danke. Ich hab das Lager hier:









						Hope Edelstahl Innenlager für 30 mm Achse
					

Das Hope 30 mm BSA Innenlager verfügt über dasselbe hochwertige Design und die gleiche Haltbarkeit wie die bewährte 24 mm Version. Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:All Mountain, Enduro, Cross Country, Downhill, RoadEinbautyp:BSAGehäusebreite:68 mm, 73




					www.bike-components.de
				




und war nur etwas verwirrt. Hatte damals als die Kurbel rauskam bei Hope wegen der Nuss gefragt und da war die Antwort "nein, passt nicht". Da ich das nicht weiter verfolgt habe, gibts jetzt wahrscheinlich eine andere Nuss. Oder eine anders geformte Lagerschale. Oder...


----------



## YZ-Rider (2. Mai 2020)

Dann passt es


----------



## EndURisk (2. Juni 2020)

Moin, mal eine Frage zur Kettenlinie. Ich habe an meinem neuen Bike (https://www.knollybikes.com/wardenltv2) einen 157er Hinterbau, aber nur ein 73er-Tretlager. Nun empfiehlt der Hersteller eine optimale Kettenlinie von 55-57mm, im Idealfall 56,5.
Mit der Hope Evo und einem Boost-Kettenblatt, komme ich jedoch, wenn ich mich nun nicht verrechnet habe nur etwa auf 52,5mm. Hier wurden auch diverse Kombinationen für Shimano, Raceface, etc. näher beläuchtet: https://www.knollybikes.com/fugitivelt (einmal zu CRANKS AND CHAINLINE runterscrollen).

Jetzt würde ich als Laie sagen, dass es ja nur ~3mm Unterschied sind, aber wie wichtig ist das wirklich? Wirkt sich das möglicherweise spürbar(!) negativ auf die Schaltperformance oder Langlebigkeit der Kette und ggf. Kassette aus?


----------



## EndURisk (9. Juli 2020)

So, ich update das ganze dann quasi mal selbst. ?

Es gibt laut den Dokumenten von Hope doch eine Lösung für eine optimale Kettenlinie.

Ich gehe also von folgendem aus:

73mm Tretlagerbreite
Boost Kettenblatt
Gemäß https://www.hopetech.com/_repository/1/documents/2019EVOCranksBBCompatibility_ISS03_11.2019.pdf wird das ganze dann mit einem Spacer auf der Antriebsseite montiert.
Gemäß https://www.hopetech.com/_repository/1/documents/2019EVOCranksSingleringConfigChainline.pdf brauche ich für Super Boost 157mm eine 142,5mm lange Welle.

Aber wie kann es sein, dass bei 73mm breitem Rahmen und identischen Tretlagern (Gesamtbreite 96,5mm) und Spacer 2 verschieden lange Wellen passen? 9mm Unterschied zwischen 133,5 und 142,5 ist ja tatsächlich einiges. Müsste da nicht automatisch Spiel auftreten? ?

Update: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Ganz unten auf der Seite steht, dass da einfach 2 4,5mm Spacer hinzu kommen...


----------



## EndURisk (29. August 2020)

Hätte zufällig jemand das Tool HC108-13T zum Verleihen? Dann könnte ich endlich wieder radeln. Versand + kleines Extra geht selbstverständlich komplett auf mich - inkl. ewigem Dank! ?


----------



## S-H-A (29. August 2020)

EndURisk schrieb:


> Hätte zufällig jemand das Tool HC108-13T zum Verleihen? Dann könnte ich endlich wieder radeln. Versand + kleines Extra geht selbstverständlich komplett auf mich - inkl. ewigem Dank! ?


Die Welle kaputt? Hab mir das Tool auch geordert. Knacken aus der NDS. Angepeilt ist November. Hatte aber noch eine Reserve Kurbel.


----------



## EndURisk (29. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Die Welle kaputt? Hab mir das Tool auch geordert. Knackrm aug der NDS. Angepeilt ist November. Hatte aber noch eine Reserve Kurbel.


Moin, ne, nicht kaputt. Muss nur die verbaute 133,5mm Welle durch die 142,5er ersetzen, da das neue Knolly Warden hinten den Super Boost Plus-Standard hat, wie es so schön heisst. Sprich 157mm Einbaumaß.


----------



## S-H-A (10. Januar 2021)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Welle von der NDS runter bekomme? Endkappe ist gelöst, und dann?
Evo Kurbel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olven (11. Januar 2021)

https://www.hopetech.com/_repository/1/documents/EVO_instructions_2019_German.pdf


----------



## hubblbubbl (26. Januar 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Welle von der NDS runter bekomme? Endkappe ist gelöst, und dann?
> Evo Kurbel...


Ich meine ein Video hier im Forum gesehen zu haben...

...und da ist es auch schon. Ca. ab Minute 2:20





Jetzt habe ich aber mal eine Frage an dich @S-H-A 
Wie hast du die Endkappe auf der Non-Drive-Side abbekommen?
Bei mir ist da ein Sternschlüssel erforderlich, der aber kleiner ist als auf der Drive-Side.
Ist eine FAT Kurbel mit langer Welle und ich muss eine viel kürzere Welle einbauen.
Ich krieg die Krise!!

Kurbel: Hope Evo Crankset FAT


----------



## S-H-A (26. Januar 2021)

hubblbubbl schrieb:


> Ich meine ein Video hier im Forum gesehen zu haben...
> 
> ...und da ist es auch schon. Ca. ab Minute 2:20
> 
> ...



Das Video ist für die alte Hope. Hab zwischenzeitlich mit Hope gesprochen. Um die Welle der Evo zu tauschen, muss diese aus/ und wieder eingepresst werden. 
Um die Kappe zu entfernen brauchst du das Tool, passend zur Evo. HC108-13TS.


----------



## hubblbubbl (26. Januar 2021)

Okay, danke dir! 
Dann werde ich mir das Werkzeug wohl auch noch zulegen... müssen.
Diese Firmenpolitik mit immer neuen Spezialwerkzeugen langweilt mich ehrlich gesagt ganz schön. 

Meinst nicht, dass *sanftes *ausschlagen -wie im Video gezeigt- auch möglich ist?


----------



## S-H-A (26. Januar 2021)

hubblbubbl schrieb:


> Okay, danke dir!
> Dann werde ich mir das Werkzeug wohl auch noch zulegen... müssen.
> Diese Firmenpolitik mit immer neuen Spezialwerkzeugen langweilt mich ehrlich gesagt ganz schön.
> 
> Meinst nicht, dass *sanftes *ausschlagen -wie im Video gezeigt- auch möglich ist?


Nein, ganz anderer Aufbau.


----------



## S-H-A (17. Oktober 2021)

Völlig vergessen ein Update zu geben. Das Knacken kam nicht von der Kurbel. Der Rahmen war es, der das Knistern verursacht hat. Da gab es Kontakt zwischen Unterrohr und Sitzrohr über bzw. an dem Tretlager. Habe der Kurbel Unrecht getan. Nun eine auf Reserve. Schadet auch nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Route66 (20. Oktober 2021)

Hatte vor Monaten auch ein Knack Problem beim Treten (Hope BSA Lager, Hope Evo Crank, Hope F20 Pedal). 
Nach einigen/m Ver/Suchen hat sich das Pedalgewinde rechts als Übeltäter:in  herausgestellt. 
Hatte da zum Einschrauben Keramikpaste aus dem Kfz-Bremsenzubehör 🙈 verwendet was mit der Zeit eingetrocknet ist   
Alles sauber gemacht und mit Anti-Seize  wieder eingebaut und seitdem is Ruhe


----------

